# La Dépression



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Voici mon sujet que je n'ai pas posté depuis des mois malgré une forte envie mais je crois que c'est nécessaire tout de même pour moi d'en parler un jour et pourquoi pas aujourd'hui ...
Je suis dépressif depuis plus de deux ans et j'aimerai en parler ici.
Il y'a une semaine j'ai été "catalogué" malade de longue durée, ce qui veut dire que cette dernière année scolaire se passera à la maison pour moi.
Je crois que c'est la meilleure solution pour moi car je n'arrivais plus à contrôler la moindre émotion.
Les crises de larmes sont quotidiennes ces temps-ci et je me voyais mal me rendre encore plus malheureux en devant le cas échéant continuer l'école et donner toute une énergie en évitant toute émotion.
Le psychiatre est convenu avec moi que la cessation de l'école et la prise de cours par correspondance pour passer mon année serait la meilleure solution, je le crois aussi.
Voilà ce qu'il en est.
Je souffre de très nombreux tocs + une dépression qui ne s'améliore pas logiquement vu que mes tocs ne disparaissent pas.
J'avais une envie de parler de cela avec les personnes que j'apprécie sur ce forum et donner une petite "update" de ma vie même si elle est moins importante et c'est normal pour vous qu'un passage à une version supérieure de 
Mac Os X.
Si des gens ont connus des dépressions, je crois que ça me ferait du bien d'en parler ici.
Je trouve ce sujet dur mais intéressant.
Cette maladie me rend et rend malheureux famille proche depuis plus de deux ans et en particulier ma mère.
Voici un peu près ma vie aujourd'hui, libre à vous de me poser des questions.
À bientôt.
Corentin.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est pour &#231;a que tu me boulais sans commentaire. Je pensais bien qu'il y avait quelque chose de non-dit avec toi 
Perso, je ne suis pas d&#233;pressif, mais la maman de ma fille (qui a &#233;t&#233; ma compagne r&#233;guli&#232;re de longues ann&#233;es - elle ne l'est que sporadiquement, ces temps-ci ) a &#233;t&#233; longtemps sous antid&#233;presseurs (elle l'est sans doute encore, je crois). Pas de tocs chez elle, mais de nombreuses crises de larmes, sans raison apparente au premier coup d'&#339;il.
Tu as quoi comme dose d'antid&#233;presseurs, quel type ? tes tocs, c'est arriv&#233; post, ou pr&#233;-traitement ?

Pis ton psy, c'est ton premier contact avec ce monde-l&#224; ? T'en a vu plusieurs ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> donner une petite "update" de ma vie même si elle est moins importante et c'est normal pour vous qu'un passage à une version supérieure de
> Mac Os X.


 
Que nenni! La preuve: je suis resté sous Panther! 
Par contre, ça me fera plaisir de lire de tes nouvelles. Quelles qu'elles soient. Par exemple: "Tu aimes les chiens?" 



Allez, tchuss, Cor, on est tous là pour toi! 
Bonne rigolade parmi nous!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Alors les tocs sont arriv&#233; bien avant la d&#233;pression, environ 8 mois avant.
Je prends actuellement 50 mg de Serlain qui est un antid&#233;presseur qui agit sp&#233;cifiquement pour les probl&#232;mes des tocs, je le prends le matin.
Le soir j'ai &#233;galement un m&#233;dicament hypnotique que je prends depuis une semaine (le nom m'&#233;chappe)
c'est un myorelaxant, une cure de 30 jours normalement.
J'ai aussi eu des probl&#232;mes avec l'alcool mais ces temps-ci depuis que je prends ce m&#233;dicament, je n'ai plus ces crises d'envie d'alcool.
Je cherchais un moyen d'oublier mes crises de larmes et l'alcool est arriv&#233; &#224; point nomm&#233;.
Maintenant j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de passer &#224; autre chose et de me contr&#244;ler pour l'alcool.
Je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me avec cela et je crois que si &#231;a va mieux dans le futur je n'aurai pas le m&#234;me attrait pour cet alcool.
Merci .


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci à toi de te livrer comme ça. C'est un bel effort de ta part 
A priori, le traitement ne me parait pas disproportionné - je ne suis pas toubib, mais j'en ai vu quand-même des ordonnances à n'en plus finir qui ne faisaient qu'empirer la situation...

Tu tiens le bon bout ! On est avec toi Corentin !


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

En parler est d&#233;j&#224; un bon d&#233;but
Courage, Cor on est avec toi, on est toujours l&#224; quand tu as besoin de parler

Je ne peux pas dire que j'ai sp&#233;cialement d&#233;prim&#233; ces derniers temps, mais j'ai suivi quelques phases irr&#233;guli&#232;res de pas bien qui m'entra&#238;naient souvent bas. Le forum, iChat et les amis m'ont beaucoup aid&#233; &#224; remonter et maintenant &#231;a va. Mais &#231;a guette toujours...


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Il faut rire une fois par jour, c'est bon pour le c&#339;ur

Et MacG me donne une surdose tous les jours !


----------



## J-Marc (13 Octobre 2005)

Eh ben ! 
Se lâcher comme ça sur un forum, chapeau !  

Pas grand'chose à dire sur le sujet, je suis comme beaucoup : la dépression, la vraie, me fout un peu la trouille. Pas par expérience personnelle, je me contente de sérieux coups de blues de temps en temps. 

Mais chez les autres, enfin chez un proche, ce qui fais flipper, c'est le côté irrationnel et démesuré des crises qui déboulent à l'improviste. 

Quoi faire en face de ça !! on a l'impression d'être toujours décalé, inutile. Si tu peux nous le dire... (moi ça m'intéresse)

Alors bon, j'espère que tu trouvera du soutien ici, 
et que les pros de l'ironie facile (apparement y en a pas mal) te mangeront pas tout cru.

Longue vie à ce "thread", et bon courrage  
_
"il n'y a pas de chemin pour le bonheur ; le bonheur est le chemin."_ (Bouddha, enfin je crois)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2005)

Moi, j'en ai fait une il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es mais elle a &#233;t&#233; relativement de courte dur&#233;e (1 mois et demi). Mais au moins elle m'a permis de vider mon sac.


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2005)

Les petits coups de blues, les jours sans, je connais, comme un peu tout le monde, je pense, mais la vraie d&#233;pression, je ne l'ai vue que chez les autres, parfois proches, avec des cons&#233;quences parfois tragiques.
J'esp&#232;re bien que tu arriveras &#224; remonter la pente, Corentin, avec l'aide de ceux qui te sont proches et pourquoi pas aussi avec celle des amis de la toile, si on peut, on ne va pas se g&#234;ner ! 

Tiens bon !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2005)

Comme tout le monde, je pense que c'est assez courageux de ta part de venir parler de ce qui t'arrive ici, Cor...
Pour ma part, j'ai connu aussi ce genre de truc, il y a quelques ann&#233;es, mais en moins grave : &#231;a n'a dure que deux mois, mais quand meme deux mois de crises violentes, a faire des nuits de 1 a 3h (grace aux medocs, sinon c'&#233;tait pas de sommeil du tout), bref, pas trop cool non plus quoi...
p'tet pas une vraie depression, mais un bon gros coup de cafard d'encule en tout cas... 

bref, si tu veux des conseils ou quoi, je peux juste dire comment &#231;a s'est passe pour moi : 
1- J'ai reintegre le domicile familial, pour le soutien
2- j'ai repris mes etudes, pour m'occuper l'esprit et surtout me donner un but dans la vie, un truc auquel me raccrocher (important d'avoir un objectif, meme a court terme)
3- j'ai passe toutes mes soirees a voir mes amis et tous mes proches, a me pousser a dire oui a TOUT : "un concert a 150 bornes, on revient dans la nuit, j'ai la flemme? tant pis, OK je viens..."  . " une soiree deguisee toute poucrate chez un mec que je connais a peine comment je le sens pas le plan?  OK je viens quand meme...", etc... Et ya plein de moments ou tu te dis : "j'aurais ete trop con de me laisser aller a dire non, j'ai bien fait de venir"
4- Quelques s&#233;ances d'hypnose... Ca marche du tonnerre de Dieu (p'tet, meme surement placebo, mais on s'en fout)... Ca, &#231;a pourrait p'tet t'aider pour tes tocs. As-tu deja essaye? (si tu veux je connais un mec bien qui fait &#231;a, je peux te donner le contact par MP)

Je sais qu'on ne fonctionne pas tous pareil, mais voila ce qui a mrarche pour moi... bon courage 

EDIT : j'en profite pour rajouter qu'a mon sens le forum n'est pas du tout une solution... Pour moi, &#231;a ne fait qu'augmenter ta solitude, c'est beaucoup mieux de rencontrer des "vrais " gens... On a beaucoup trop le temps de s'emmerder devant un ecran d'ordinateur, donc de penser a son mal-&#234;tre, ce n'est pas assez r&#233;actif... mais la encore, on est tous differents...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2005)

nan rien...
bourde...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Octobre 2005)

*Faut venir partager avec nous mec*
reste pas enferm&#233; dans ta solitude et ton mutisme.

Internet, s'il ne remplace pas les rencontres "in vivo", n'en est pas moins un bon outil de communication. Se livrer &#224; l'abri d'un &#233;cran peut s'av&#233;rer plus rassurant, je ne sais pas.

Quoiqu'il en soit, faut pas h&#233;siter &#224; venir racconter des cyberconneries avec nous, &#224; parler. La communication et le partage sont deux choses essentielles.
En venant ici, je me d&#233;ride les zygomatiques tous les jours.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

merde, mon petit Cor....!
bon, tu fais bien d'en parler, ça c'est sur et ça a ete deja dit...
en tout cas, je te souhaite de vite te remettre...
et n'hesite pas, si tu as besoin de parler, je suis dispo, chat ou mp....peut importe...
bise...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2005)

Tu aimes faire caca ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu 2 grosse depression ...... j'ai parl&#233; , parl&#233;  , parl&#233; , encore et encore et c'est surement du a cela 
que un beau jour je me sus retrouv&#233; a refaire une jolie vie  


moi je sais pourquoi j'ai eu ce 2 grosse deprime et  quand on connait la naissance du probleme  peut etre c'est plus facile a la surmonter .... 
mais je ne sais rien, je ne suis pas doc, en tout cas dis toi que tu es en train de passer un brin de vie pas trop sympa mais que l'avenir est devant toi 

bizouz :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

Chacun ses dépressions, chacun ses solutions. Mais les médocs, oublie...


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2005)

Identifier les causes de son mal-être est un chemin difficile à prendre. En ce qui me concerne je n'en suis qu'au début et pourtant ça fait un moment que ça dure. La dépression reste toujours difficilement comprise par l'entourage proche, qui adopte souvent la posture de "mais enfin regarde c'est pas si pire  ", quand ce n'est pas la fuite, ou de la dénégation.

Je n'ai pas de tocs, mais mon corps a souvent réagi de façon surprenante : abcès à répétition, saignements de nez, ... . Ça c'est calmé avec les mots qui sortent, en rafale ou au compte goutte.
Ces douleurs physiques étaient sûrement un moyen de dire, regardez, croyez moi, j'ai mal. Ça fait mal. La dépression est invisible.

Quant à savoir s'il est pertinent d'en parler ici ou pas, je suis en partie d'accord avec bobby, le bar n'est pas une thérapie. Et j'ai parfois oublié cette évidence. En même temps, j'y ai trouvé du réconfort, de l'écoute et des rires. Et c'est toujours ça de pris.


----------



## dool (13 Octobre 2005)

Vaste &#233;ventail d'&#233;motion qu'offre ce fil l&#224; ! 
Je ne vais pas employer 10000 mots pour r&#233;p&#233;ter ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit pr&#233;c&#233;demment mais...pour r&#233;sum&#233; , c'est vrai que m&#234;me si les tocs peuvent te g&#233;ner et appara&#238;tre comme g&#233;nant &#224; d&#233;voiler aux autres, il faut pas que tu oublie de sortir...la famille et les amis sont tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s important dans ces moments...Ouais nous aussi on est l&#224; pour te soutenir, c'est pas un probl&#232;me, le coeur y est m&#234;me volontier, mais parler de visu et le contact humain est vachement important !!!!
Maintenant, on va rien t'apprendre ici je pense...tu es suivi et c'est la bonne voie pour s'en sortir ! 

Pour ce qui est de mon exp&#233;rience, je peux affirmer haut et fort que c'est pas une maladie ad vitam (car oui la d&#233;pression reste une maladie  contrairement &#224; la d&#233;prime !!!!!!!!!!!!), qu'on s'en sors et que la vie est deux fois plus belle apr&#232;s ! J'ai lutter contre la mienne, j'aide un autre &#224; s'en sortir...on y arrive !!!!

Le plus dur est d'appr&#233;cier tous ces beaux moments qu'on nous offre...mais c'est d&#233;lectable, go&#251;tes-y donc mon ami !!! 

Prends soin de toi !


PS : SM ! oh ! Regarde derri&#232;re toi ! Une bi&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;reeee ! file aller !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2005)

Je ne peux pas vraiment emettre mon avis sur cette maladie car c'est quelque chose auquel je n'ai pas été réellement confronté. (Du moins dans mon entourage proche)...
En revanche, ce que je peux dire  c'est que le fait d'en parler ici ou même ailleurs reste le meilleur moyen de surmonter le problème (et c'est valable pour tout!).
En tout cas c'est une grande porte que tu ouvres et qui ne peut te pousser que vers le haut ! 
Courage ya que du bon qui arrive !!!


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour Cor   

Je crois que l'on a jamais eu l'occassion de se croiser sur un fil, mais le fil que tu lances aujourd'hui va remédier à cette situation. 
Effectivement, comme tous les autres membres qui se sont manifestés, c'est déjà un pas important de parler de ton mal-être. Et il est bien souvent plus facile de se livrer à des gens qui ne sont pas des proches.

Je ne crois pas avoir connu ce qu'on appelle la dépression (ou alors je suis dépressive depuis des années  ). En tout cas, la manière dont je vis les choses, c'est plutôt d'avoir connu plusieurs phases de très grosse déprime, notamment vers 18-19 ans (j'en ai bientôt 29). Le passage à la fac s'est révélé assez compliqué et j'ai dû faire face à cette époque à des troubles alimentaires, on va dire relativement inquiétants (début d'anorexie), qui m'ont conduit à consulter un psychiatre. 
Pour ne rien te cacher, ça été assez long de sortir du processus mental dans lequel je m'étais engagée sans m'en rendre compte depuis plusieurs années, et qui m'ont conduit à cette situation. A l'origine de tout ça, un très grand manque de confiance en moi et limite une haine de ma personne. Mais je dois dire que ce qui m'a sauvée ce ne sont pas les traitements, c'est le fait de parler avec le psy (il est d'ailleurs important qu'il y ait de "bonnes vibrations" entre le patient et le psy).
Bref, après plusieurs années passées chez le psy, ce qui m'a vraiment énormément aidée de pouvoir pleurer, crier (hein ben oui, quand on est en colère, et on s'est d'ailleurs pas vraiment pourquoi, ben ça soulage), etc., j'ai dû de nouveau faire face à un évènement qui m'a totalement laminée. 
En fait durant toutes ces années, sans doute pour pallier mon manque de confiance en moi, le fait que je n'avias pas vraiment de but dans la vie, j'avais totalement construit ma vie autour de mon copain. Quand il est parti au bout presque 9 ans    , tout ce que j'avais mis en place pendant des années s'est effondré. Bref, Dieu seul sait comment, parce que vraiment, ce mec était devenu le centre de ma vie (pas génial, hein ?), j'ai très vite trouvé les ressources intérieures pour réagir. Et ça je dois dire que ça reste un mystère : comment j'ai fais pour réagir aussi vite alors que limite je ne voulais même être de ce monde. Finalement mes parents, sur qui j'avais tant craché pendant toutes ces années chez la psy, se sont révélés être, d'une certaine manière et indirectement, ceux qui m'ont mis le pied à l'étrier pour me sortir de ma m***. J'avais assez peu d'amis, puisque ma vie pendant 9 ans avait tourné autour du fameux copain et ceux qui étaient dans mon entourage durant toutes ces années, ben c'étaient SES copains à lui. Du coup, quand il est parti, les autres aussi !! :rateau: Mes parents donc, faisaient du tango argentin :mouais: depuis 4/5 ans déjà et en toute honnêté, je trouvais ça pitoyable et ringard à souhaits. Bref, un jour de septembre 2003, me sentant très isolée, et ne voyant pas bien comment j'allais retrouver le goût de faire des choses (il va s'en dire que mon boulot de fac, pfuit aux orties...), je sais pas pourquoi (en fait si, c'est parce que j'avais les boules de faire des démarches toute seule pour aller faire une activité :rose: )je me suis dis: ben tiens, je vais essayer. C'est vrai que de les voir vivre leur truc depuis 4/5 ans, eux qui ne sortaient JAMAIS, et là tout le temps dehors à droit, à gauche... Ce qui me rassurait c'était que même si je sortais seule, je savais que je n'étais pas totalement seule puisqu'ils étaient dans le même endroit (mais bon je les avais bien briefé: on fait comme si on ne se connait pas :hein: :hein
Bon ben, au départ j'y suis allée par instinct de survie: je prenais un cours dans la semaine (ben ça faisait une sortie pour s'aérer, au départ c'est vraiment comme ça que je voyais le truc, parce que les 2/3 copines qui me restaient, bah elles avaient leur vie et elle pouvaient pas passer leur temps à  être tout le temps là pour moi) et le samedi (une fois par mois, puis tous les samedis) je me FORCAIS (parce que je ne faisais que pleurer... donc difficile d'imaginer être à l'extérieur quand tu sais que ça peut te prendre n'importe quand :rateau: ) à sortir même si j'en avais pas envie.
Quelques mois se sont passés ainsi et un jour de février 2004, j'ai fait un pas vers une jeune nana de mon cours de danse (bah on était les plus jeunes alors ça rassemble) et de fil en aiguille on a sympathisé, pour finalement se retrouver à sortir tous les soirs (bon ça à déconseiller aussi) et les w-e. Et puis bon les choses se sont progressivement stabilisées dans ma tête, dans ma vie, j'ai tout doucement récupéré l'envie de faire des choses POUR MOI, et de me fixer des objectifs et des buts.
La danse m'a aussi beaucoup aidée (c'est comme le théâtre) : je ne m'aimais pas du tout, et grâce à elle, j'apprends à m'apprécier un peu plus et à être plus indulgente avec moi.
Je ne vois plus de psychiatre depuis plus de 2 ans maintenant. Mais je garde encore des choses à l'intérieur que je ne parviens pas évacuer (quid ? je sais pas vraiment et est-ce qu'un jour je le saurais ??) et qui me font souffrir: j'ai l'impression que ma détresse morale, je l'ai transformé en souffrance physique et je somatise. Donc pour moi maintenant ça va être psychologie comportementale, sophrologie (il paraît que c'est très bien pour les maladies psychosomatiques, je ne sais pas pour les tocs..), acuponcture (c'est pas mal, j'ai déjà essayé) et peut-être hypnose.
Et oui, et plus les troubles psychosomatiques s'amplifient, moins je m'apprécier et c'est un cercle infernal que je veux briser parce que ça me pourrit trop la vie.

Bref, je vais quand mieux même si j'ai encore du chemin à parcourir pour apprendre à m'aimer, mais en tout cas ce qui est certain à mon sens, c'est d'essayer de ne pas se laisser aller, c'est à dire que même quand on a pas envie de sortir, il faut sortir, il faut se forcer, même si pendant la soirée on s'emmerde, qu'on se demande ce qu'on fais là (non d'ailleurs il ne faut pas se poser cette question là : on y est parce qu'on s'est obligé à le faire), et ben il faut quand même recommencer la fois d'après. Et ainsi de suite.

Bon voilà une petite tranche de ma vie :rose: , avec quand même l'idée que ce que j'ai vécu (et ce que je vis encore) et ce que tu vis n'est sans doute pas la même chose, parce que je n'ai pas été déclarée malade de longue durée et pas dépressive (mais peut-être que la psy s'est gardée de me le dire, je sais pas, moi en tout cas, je sais que même si j'ai connu des moments de grande souffrance intérieure, je n'ai jamais eu le sentiment d'être dépressive (ah non, la psy disait que j'avais plus le profil d'une maniaco-dépressive: un jour, j'ai envie de refaire le monde, le lendemain, plus rien et les pleurs  )).

En tout cas courage à toi, dans un premier temps, trouve si tu le peu des professionnels de santé avec qui tu te sens bien, et puis ben le reste, c'est assez difficile de dire.

En tout cas, moi je veux bien suivre des épisodes de ta vie si le coeur t'en dis.
Ne reste pas isolé en tout cas, c'est le plus important. 

PS: J'espère que tu t'es pas endormi pendant la lecture de ce pavé  :casse: :rateau:


----------



## iKool (13 Octobre 2005)

Pas sûr qu'il y ait deux dépressions qui se ressemblent, ni dans les causes, ni dans les effets, ni dans la guérison.
Donc, pas de conseil, pas de "voie à suivre pour aller mieux", juste deux ou trois lignes sur ma propre expérience pour dire que ça a une fin et t'encourager à tenir le coup.
J'ai passé un an et demi prostré chez moi, sans voir personne, paniqué à l'idée du moindre contact humain, obsédé par la mort, le suicide. Je n'avais pas de crises de larmes mais d'apathie totale.
Je n'ai pas voulu voir de psy, mais je suis allé mieux à partir du moment où j'ai pu mettre des mots sur les causes de cet état.
Parler fait du bien, ici ou ailleurs.


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr qu'il y ait deux dépressions qui se ressemblent, ni dans les causes, ni dans les effets, ni dans la guérison.
> (...)
> Je n'ai pas voulu voir de psy, mais je suis allé mieux à partir du moment où j'ai pu mettre des mots sur les causes de cet état.
> Parler fait du bien, ici ou ailleurs.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi coucou: )
Psy ou pas, PARLER, faire sortir ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur, c'est ce qui est salvateur je pense. Mais parfois, on n'arrive pas forcément à savoir pourquoi on est comme ça, parce que objectivement rien (là je parle pour moi) dans ta vie ne peut l'expliquer. L'absence de mesestime de soi, difficile de savoir d'où ça vient : je suis confrontée à ce problème, et du coup mettre des mots sur des causes que tu ne peux pas cerner...
Bah ce qui est sûr, c'est que même sans savoir d'où ça vient, ben je blablate, ça c'est sûr


----------



## Malow (13 Octobre 2005)

Sommes nous plus ou moins tous sujets à la dépression ?  

Nous ne sommes peut-être pas tous égaux devant certains passages diffiles de la vie... 

Je reste persuadée que ce n'est pas de la faiblesse...mais de la sensibilité. 

Excusez moi, je répondais à mes propres interrogations...ce fil sucite chez moi beaucoup de questions.... 

Comme si j'en avais pas assez... 

ps : courage Cor


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sommes nous plus ou moins tous sujets à la dépression ?
> 
> Nous ne sommes peut-être pas tous égaux devant certains passages diffiles de la vie...
> 
> ...


 
je plussoie


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2005)

Il y a d&#233;prime et d&#233;pression, c'est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent, tr&#232;s. Ce dont parle corentin est s&#233;rieux, tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux. Faut pas confondre.


----------



## iKool (13 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sommes nous plus ou moins tous sujets à la dépression ?
> 
> Nous ne sommes peut-être pas tous égaux devant certains passages diffiles de la vie...
> 
> ...


 
Je pense que personne n'est véritablement à l'abri de la dépression - c'est bien cela qui fait si peur, peut-être pour cela que beaucoup n'y voient qu'une "faiblesse" justement, comme pour se rassurer sur leur "force" supposée.

Cor, je ne sais pas si tout ça t'aide ou pas, même avec les meilleures intentions du monde, ce genre de sujet peut vite tourner à un concert de monologue, chacun tourné sur ses propres problèmes.
J'espère simplement lire ici bientôt un post de toi "Salut tout le monde, ça va beaucoup mieux, la vie est belle" - quelque chose dans ce goût là.


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déprime et dépression, c'est très différent, très. Ce dont parle corentin est sérieux, très sérieux. Faut pas confondre.


 certes.
En même temps, les formes de dépression sont à mon sens à l'image de ce que nous sommes, c'est-à-dire toutes différentes. Et les manières de vivre, d'appréhender les évènements qui surviennent dans la vie, ce qui fait que les uns plongent dans la dépression, les autres dans une déprime "douloureuse" à porter, également.
A mon sens, Malow effleure la vérité, à savoir que l'on est tous potientiellement sujet à la dépression et tout le monde ne va pas réagir de la même manière aux stimuli qui conduisent à la dépression: certains vont tomber en dépression, d'autres en déprime, très grosse déprime, parce qu'ils ont peut-être développer en eux une défense qui a fait qu'il se sont arrêtés avant d'entrer en dépression (idem pour l'anorexie: j'étais aux portes, à 38 kgs pour 1m53, franchement ça faisait pas lourd ; j'étais franchement sur la mauvaise pente, je sais pas pourquoi je suis pas allez plus loin, je sais pas ce qui a fait que j'ai désespéremment essayé de réagir) en revanche, la souffrance ressenti individuellement, ben ça reste de la souffrance et ça fait mal.
Quand on ne s'aime pas, que l'on trouve qu'on ne sert à rien, qu'on est de la m***, que ça te conduise dans un truc très sérieux comme la dépression ou que ce ne soit que des phases d'apathie, mais régulières, donc peut être moins graves,tu souffres quand même.
Où et quand commence la dépression, à mon sens, les limites sont ténues et les durées de dépression sont variables.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu 2 grosse depression ...... j'ai parlé , parlé  , parlé , encore et encore et c'est surement du a cela
> que un beau jour je me sus retrouvé a refaire une jolie vie
> 
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord merci à tous, pour répondre à ta question je crois que j'ai un début de réponse.
Mon frère est mort du sida il y'a 3 ans et même si au début ce n'était pas de la dépression cela est vite devenue une réalité.
Encore une fois merci à tous, et oui supermoquette j'aime faire caca .


----------



## jahrom (13 Octobre 2005)

Dis donc Cor, moi je dis quand on est beau gosse comme *ça* on devrait voir la vie en rose ! 

Courage !!!


----------



## fantomas007 (13 Octobre 2005)

Quel courage de se lancer dans un thread de ce type! Je te souhaite de tout coeur de voir le bout du tunnel Tu as l'air de vouloir t'en sortir, tu es en train de faire le plus dur. 

C'est très bien de continuer tes études à domicile, tu gardes ainsi un but! 

Bon courage


----------



## dool (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon okay, faut s'informer un peu ! 

On est tous sujet à une dépression comme on est tous sujet à une psychose ou à une névrose ! C'est sûr ! On peut voir les choses comme ça ! On somme tous des structures fragiles :rateau: Mais pour reprendre ce que je disais et ce qu'SM à appuyer, on ne vas pas tous passer par une dépression dans sa vie même si beaucoup d'entre nous déprime, c'est dans l'air du temps !!
Une dépression ça se mesure, il y a des symptôme spécifiques...des symptômes communs à TOUTES les dépressions !!
Evidemment, à partir du moment où l'évènement déclencheur de l'épisode dépressif est relatif à chacun, et tout comme aucun être humain ne se ressemble, aucune dépression ne se ressemble. Et aucun trouble alimentaire ne se ressemble, et aucune manie ne se ressemble et ...aucune histoire ne se ressemble !
La dépression est une maladie que l'on peut dénommer (car il existe différentes formes de dépression) et soigner en connaissance de cause...il n'y a pas de remède miracle...et surtout pas Macgé même si parfois il fait l'effet d'une dose d'amphèt => ça soulage mais ça soigne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> Quel courage de se lancer dans un thread de ce type! Je te souhaite de tout coeur de voir le bout du tunnel Tu as l'air de vouloir t'en sortir, tu es en train de faire le plus dur.
> 
> C'est très bien de continuer tes études à domicile, tu gardes ainsi un but!
> 
> Bon courage



Oui c'est exact, c'est mon but ultime mais l'école et devoir surmonter ses émotions tous les jours ce sont des situations assez pénibles.
Ces temps-ci je lis beaucoup et cela me réconforte pas mal.
Pas mal de gens sur ce forum ont mal compris mon initiative, il ne s'agit pas ici  de remplacer une aide amicale ou familiale et psychiatrique mais justement d'ajouter une énième aide, car je peux vous dire que ma famille est à fond derrière moi et j'en suis heureux.
C'est un carnet de bord loin d'être quotidien mais où j'y raconterai mes avancées face à ma dépression et je l'espère un jour où je n'aurai plus ces tocs (les tocs sont les premières choses a éradiqués).


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2005)

Je voudrais juste te dire que je te comprend d'autant mieux que je vis aussi un sale moment et &#231;a dure depuis d&#233;cembre 2004....
Je te cacherais pas qu'en lisant ton post, j'en ai eu les larmes qui me sont venues...

Je trouve tr&#232;s courageux de ta part d'en parler, c'est un signe que les choses avancent.
C'est une chance de pouvoir discuter sur un forum comme celle-ci..je pense que cela en a aid&#233; plus d'un.


Merci &#224; ceux qui soutiennent Cor ( par voie de cons&#233;quence qui soutiennent ceux qui sont aussi dans la difficult&#233..et merci de savoir &#234;tre dr&#244;le tout en sachant &#234;tre respectueux et s&#233;rieux lorsque les circonstances le demande.

Ch&#226;peau bas les membres de ce forum


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Octobre 2005)

Bref je souhaitais quand même souligner que Cor a peut-être ouvert ce fil aujourd'hui et pas un autre, parce que y'a truc qui a fait que aujourd'hui il a eu le "besoin" de le faire heu: :rateau: ouh que c'est pas clair ce que j'écris...)
D'aucuns diront que c'est de la psychologie comptoir (et j'en conviens  ) , mais pour moi c'est un signe justement qu'il tente de bouger le mastodonte qui le meurtrit beaucoup.
D'aucuns diront aussi qu'un forum et qu'une interface virtuelle n'est pas le meilleur moyen pour parler de ça. Bon, je pourrais en convenir mais s'il vient évoquer son problème sur le forum c'est parce qu'il se sent peut-être bien parmi vous, parmi ceux du Bar qui lui dérident peut-être les zygomatiques depuis un an qu'il est inscrit.   
Quand on sent bien avec les gens, ben c'est vers eux que l'on va quand on va pas bien.


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon okay, faut s'informer un peu !
> (...)
> Une dépression ça se mesure, il y a des symptôme spécifiques...des symptômes communs à TOUTES les dépressions !!
> (...)



Oui, alors je veux bien que tu m'informes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Bref je souhaitais quand même souligner que Cor a peut-être ouvert ce fil aujourd'hui et pas un autre, parce que y'a truc qui a fait que aujourd'hui il a eu le "besoin" de le faire heu: :rateau: ouh que c'est pas clair ce que j'écris...)
> D'aucuns diront que c'est de la psychologie comptoir (et j'en conviens  ) , mais pour moi c'est un signe justement qu'il tente de bouger le mastodonte qui le meurtrit beaucoup.
> D'aucuns diront aussi qu'un forum et qu'une interface virtuelle n'est pas le meilleur moyen pour parler de ça. Bon, je pourrais en convenir mais s'il vient évoquer son problème sur le forum c'est parce qu'il se sent peut-être bien parmi vous, parmi ceux du Bar qui lui dérident peut-être les zygomatiques depuis un an qu'il est inscrit.
> Quand on sent bien avec les gens, ben c'est vers eux que l'on va quand on va pas bien.



Exactement, si je ne me sentais pas bien sur ce forum je ne l'aurai jamais fait.
C'est également une confiance dans l'intelligence de la majorité des membres du forum qu'il faut voir.
Je crois qu'on peut dire que j'avais lié des liens d'amitié avec des personnes du Bar mais sans cela vous n'auriez jamais vu un fil  "La Dépression" associé à mon nom.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est exact, c'est mon but ultime mais l'école et devoir surmonter ses émotions tous les jours ce sont des situations assez pénibles.
> Ces temps-ci je lis beaucoup et cela me réconforte pas mal.
> Pas mal de gens sur ce forum ont mal compris mon initiative, il ne s'agit pas ici  de remplacer une aide amicale ou familiale et psychiatrique mais justement d'ajouter une énième aide, car je peux vous dire que ma famille est à fond derrière moi et j'en suis heureux.
> C'est un carnet de bord loin d'être quotidien mais où j'y raconterai mes avancées face à ma dépression et je l'espère un jour où je n'aurai plus ces tocs (les tocs sont les premières choses a éradiqués).



T'as jamais pensé à faire un blog?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

J'ai envie quand m&#234;me de dire une connerie... Je peux? 

Cool merci 



			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois merci &#224; tous, et oui supermoquette j'aime faire caca .



Tu as bien raison parce qu'une d&#233;f&#233;cation bien men&#233;e vaut mieux qu'un co&#239;t banal.



Voil&#224;, &#231;a c'est fait, vous pouvez continuer &#224; discuter s&#233;rieusement, moi je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais pensé à faire un blog?



Je viens juste de le supprimer .
Le principe m'intéresse pas trop et puis comme je l'ai évoqué ici ce sujet ne me concerne pas uniquement alors qu'un blog est fortement égocentrique.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison parce qu'une d&#233;f&#233;cation bien men&#233;e vaut mieux qu'un co&#239;t banal.



*Avez vous jamais ressenti la jouissance*
qu'offre le fait de se retenir de pisser jusqu'&#224; l'extr&#234;me limite du possible pour finir par se laisser aller &#224; la satisfaction dudit besoin ?


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avez vous jamais ressenti la jouissance*
> qu'offre le fait de se retenir de pisser jusqu'à l'extrême limite du possible pour finir par se laisser aller à la satisfaction dudit besoin ?


4 fois ce week-end, c'était bon !  :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avez vous jamais ressenti la jouissance*
> qu'offre le fait de se retenir de pisser jusqu'à l'extrême limite du possible pour finir par se laisser aller à la satisfaction dudit besoin ?



Je vais tester...j'ai 4 packs de douze dans le frigo...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens juste de le supprimer .
> Le principe m'intéresse pas trop et puis comme je l'ai évoqué ici ce sujet ne me concerne pas uniquement alors qu'un blog est fortement égocentrique.



assez d'accord avec toi, surtout pour un cas comme celui là....


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tester...j'ai 4 packs de douze dans le frigo...


Tout seul c'est moins drôle ! Fait pêter !


----------



## al02 (13 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avez vous jamais ressenti la jouissance*
> qu'offre le fait de se retenir de pisser jusqu'à l'extrême limite du possible pour finir par se laisser aller à la satisfaction dudit besoin ?



Ce fil qui jusqu'a maintenant était de bonne tenue commence   à dévier : c'est bien dommage !  

Bon courage Cor


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2005)

Ok je met l'option pêt ...

Bon là on déville du sujet de Cor....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Dommage &#231;a m'a fait bien rire :love:  .


----------



## dool (13 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, alors je veux bien que tu m'informes.



Oui euh je suis pas prof en psycho moi !!!  Je crois que google est même plus "sage" que moi !  

Pour faire court (et pas cours , mouaarf :mouais: ), une dépression débute par un épisode dépressif brutal ou qui prend quelques semaines qui survient après un évènement important (perte...)ou d'apparence mineure mais chez une personnalité pathologique, un surmenage, ou sans raison (et ben ouiiiiiiii !!! ).
Il y a des signes psychiques (humeur triste, anhédonie, angoisse, idées noires souvent culpabilisatrice, troubles cognitifs),et somatiques (dodo,miam miam, crac-crac...+ tout ce qui va avec l'anxiété quoi ! ).
La mélancolie est la forme la plus grave de dépression (douleur morale très profonde, idées morbide avec risque suicidaire important), mais sinon y'a des dépressions pour ado, pour "vieux", pour femme ayant accouché, suite à une maladie organique...faite votre choix c'est magique !   

En ce qui concerne les "mesures",je vais pas devellopper, il existe simplement plusieurs échelles : cherches à Hamilton, Beck, Poznansky, Montgomery & Asberg ...



Je peux y aller ? :rose:
 

....



Rho punaise j'm'ennuie quand j'suis sérieuse moi !! J'ai pas l'habitude ça me déprime ! 
Je vais aller pisser tiens ! :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2005)

Il y a une chose que je trouve paradoxalement très positive dans ce que tu dis, Cor. C'est que tu sais que tu peux guérir, que tu le souhaites et que tu es prêt à te battre pour. Et ça c'est déjà beaucoup !
Ce sera très certainement loin d'être facile, mais je te souhaite de t'en sortir.
Bon courage !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Le mec : "Le probl&#232;me avec les nanas, c'est qu'elles ram&#232;nent tout &#224; elles..."

La nana : "Ah ben non, alors ! C'est pas mon cas !"

   

Good luck Cor.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Dommage ça m'a fait bien rire :love:  .




tu veux rire ?  

ben voila ...la dinde a mis une  journée entiere a installer panther sur son vieux G3
et elle a eu la brillantissime idée d'eradiquer classic pour donner plus espace au petit DD 
:rateau: :rateau: 

resultat ? tous les jeux compatibles mac de fiston sont consu pour Os 9 :bebe: :bebe: :casse:


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2005)

fiston il rigole pas là :::


----------



## quetzalk (13 Octobre 2005)

_Retrouvez Quetzalk dans "L'avis du psy"_...

Beau geste d'aborder ça ici, devant un cyber-public mais avec une grande pudeur.  

Difficile de ne pas mélanger l'envie de te dire des trucs de boulot - qu'on t'a déjà dit mille fois je suppose - et la sympathie macgéenne qui nous relie ici.
Juste une suggestion parmi d'autres, si tu en as l'énergie, peux-tu essayer de te lancer dans une ou deux activités autres, particulièrement physiques genre sport, yoga, un art martial au hasard... parce qu'on néglige souvent de s'occuper du corps quand le psychisme se traîne, et que ça peut "motoriser" une guérison de manière plus tonique. Et ça fait un prétexte pour rencontrer des gens, à condition que même ça ne te soit pas trop pénible. Si tu as l'occasion, une bonne rando dans un paysage qui te change peut faire du bien aussi... L'effort aide à réguler les émotions, dépression ou pas.

Sinon pour ce qui est des médocs, je reviens sur une remarque qui a été faite, ne confondez pas la prescription large et sans doute exagérée qui peut être faite de psychotropes à tout un chacun (notamment en médecine générale ; je ne jette pas la pierre c'est un sujet complexe), et l'intérêt bien réel d'un traitement adapté (type, durée, etc...) proposé par un spécialiste. Ce sont des traitements qui agissent, pas juste pour soulager vaguement comme l'aspirine le mal de tête.

Bon courage Cor, tiens nous au courant, en espérant que tout ça passe bien vite dans la case des mauvais souvenirs  . Pour le reste tu as raison, la scolarité et tout le bastringue, tu les reprendras correctement quand tout ça sera derrière toi, il faut aussi savoir se décharger quand on rame. Et n'oublie pas de tirer le signal d'alarme quand ça fait trop mal...


----------



## sofiping (13 Octobre 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Le mec : "Le problème avec les nanas, c'est qu'elles ramènent tout à elles..."
> 
> La nana : "Ah ben non, alors ! C'est pas mon cas !"



j'peux faire un trou dans la couche d'ozone ?!


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'peux faire un trou dans la couche d'ozone ?!


Encore un ? Restera plus que de la dentelle de Bruges sur son popotin, bient&#244;t


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Je me souviens exactement du jour où j'ai perdu mon insouciance
La dépression m'est tombé dessus comme une envie de pisser !
C'était l'anniversaire de mon cousin, mon aîné de six mois. il venait d'avoir 16 ans

Tout en contemplant cette fête de famille, 
une idée s'est ancrée dans ma tête pour n'en plus sortir : 
je pleurais le temps qui passe tout en savant que je perdait mon temps  

Je me rendais compte que tous les instants de la vie avait une fin
et même moi

Que faire ? :affraid: 

vu l'état de ma grand mère après son traitement anti chocs psychologiques
je décidais de m'en sortir sans médicaments et malheureusement sans psy
car chez nous les paysans on aime pas trop les docteurs encore moins les psy
et pour cette raison ma grand mère n'en a vu qu'un seul vers la fin de sa vie, dommage ...

Je n'arrivait donc pas à exprimer cette idée, ce fil continue de ma pensée
En parler aux autres me terrorisait et quand cela arrivait les réactions me morfondait
Comment font ils pour faire comme s'ils n'allaient jamais mourrir ? :hein: 

Et puis comme je m'étais bien pisser dessus comme dirais lepurfisse  
J'ai opté pour la douche froide : il fallait que j'arrête de penser  

Alors j'entrais dans une phase hyperactive, jusqu'à lépuisement comme pour rattraper le temps
8 heure par jour pendant 2 ans (week end inclus), 
élève modèle j'ai fait mes études comme on entre en religion
sans but rien que pour m'occuper mais toujours seule, très seule

J'étais devenue aussi émotive qu'une machine à écrire :rateau: 

Et puis par hasard c'est à cette époque que j'ai découvert le théâtre
de brèves bouffées d'oxygène dans mon marasme quotidien
Je ne pensais plus à rien, j'étais là et cette sensation me soulageait
Les cours de théâtre devrait être remboursé par la sécurité sociale

Mais surtout j'ai essayé l'écriture automatique 
c'est bien pratique, on le fait de partout, c'est pas cher
et efficace si on ne lit pas ce qu'on a écrit juste après

Ben voui sinon après on se juge et c'est pas le but
c'est même pas un journal intime car rien n'est conservé

Des mots, les uns derrière les autres
si on peut pas ou ne veut pas les dire on peut les écrire
rien que pour soi, des bouteilles d'eau dans l'inconsciente mer 

Et puis ça fait du bien, on chiffonne un bout de papier baveux
on se mouche, on boit un verre d'eau et puis dodo :sleep: 

Cela me fais plaisir de ne plus me moucher dans mes brouillons
Je tiens trop à mon ibook :love: 

Bonne soirée toutes et tous
Bon courage Cor


----------



## sofiping (13 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> _Retrouvez Quetzalk dans "L'avis du psy"_...
> 
> 
> Juste une suggestion parmi d'autres, si tu en as l'&#233;nergie, peux-tu essayer de te lancer dans une ou deux activit&#233;s autres, particuli&#232;rement physiques genre sport, yoga, un art martial au hasard... parce qu'on n&#233;glige souvent de s'occuper du corps quand le psychisme se tra&#238;ne, et que &#231;a peut "motoriser" une gu&#233;rison de mani&#232;re plus tonique........



Ah ben voila , c'est malin , me voila plomb&#233;e sur ma chaise ..... le sujet nouveau est arriv&#233; !!! et je peux pas faire autrement que de plonger dedans .
D&#233;s tes premiers mots Cor , les larmes sont mont&#233;es , le cou s'est nou&#233; et l'estomac s'est retourn&#233; .... L&#224; j'ecris sans r&#233;fl&#233;chir , je vais laisser les choses venir genre &#233;criture automatique ...
Bref , la d&#233;pression je connais un peu , j'essaye d'aprivoiser la mienne depuis 5 ans maintenant . Couv&#233;e depuis longtemps elle a r&#233;element commenc&#233; brutalement pendant une partie de cartes .... n'importe quoi me direz vous , j'ai pas choisi .... 
je fais une petite pause r&#233;flexion .......pour finalement d&#233;cider que je ne rentrerais pas dans les d&#233;tails de ce qui a suivi , un internement , 1 an de tetanie sur un canap puis 1 an de peur a essayer de bidouiller .... puis est arriv&#233;e une accalmie , la force &#233;tais avec moi ..... je r&#233;pare un bateau , je r&#233;nove ma baraque comme si la ma&#231;onnerie &#233;tais une seconde nature ... ET .... grosse connerie , j'arr&#233;te les m&#233;doc sans que le psy me dise de le faire .... rebref ( c'est dur de ne rien dire une fois qu'on est lanc&#233;e ) je voulais aller au moins jusque l&#224; dans l'histoire pour expliquer que ces pu$$$* de m&#233;dicaments , il ne faut pas les arr&#234;ter trop brusquement  et pas sans celui qui les a prescrit .... &#231;a m'a valut mon 2&#233;me internement et ma deuxieme periode canap .........

L&#224; ou je voulais en venir , et c'est en fait le plus interressant , c'est qu'en 5 ans , j'ai vraiment eu le temps de retourner mon probl&#232;me dans tous les sens , j'ai vir&#233; 2 psy avant d'en trouver un qui me convienne ( c'est a dire un qui d&#233;conne et qui discute , et pas un qui se contente d'&#233;couter et te lourder &#224; la fin de la sc&#233;ance avec la le&#231;on qui tue !!! ) , je consulte en m&#234;me temps un hom&#233;hopathe ( j'en vois qui rigolent !) et je commence &#224; loucher sur l'hypnose qui , j'en suis sure , finira de me d&#233;barrasser de ce qui commence &#224; ressembler &#224; *une fin de d&#233;pression* ... si tu veux quelques tuyaux la dessus , contacte moi car il faut bien faire attention au praticient .... les guignols et escocs rodent !!! .....

..... et , j'en viens au plus important et au plus efficace , pour finir de balayer cette saloperie ....  *faire du sport !!!!!faire du sport et refaire du spot* un art martial de pr&#233;ference , t'as aussi le tricot mais c'est moins efficace ... et &#231;a donne des escarres aux doigts et au luc .... de toute fa&#231;on , pour moi , il faudra au moins &#231;a pour que je perde les 13 kg que &#231;a m'a apporter ... il parait qu'un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul ... 
Voila j'ai peut &#234;tre pas tout dis mais ... subitement , je suis gav&#233;e de mots ... a une &#233;poque je pensais qu'on pouvait pas sortir de cette m&#233;lasse .... maintenant je suis sure que si , encore faut il que tu le d&#233;cides .... un dernier petit truc a dire , juste pour illustrer .... ma voisine qui est une vraie d&#233;pressive de longue date , elle est vieille , moche et m&#233;chante (je lui en veux pas elle est d&#233;pressive !!! ) elle ne s'en sortira jamais .... par ce qu'elle passe toutes ses journ&#233;es sans amis , a jalouser ma bonne humeur revenue et elle regarde TF1 ... elle y arrivera pas ..... 
voila , stoooooop , j'en peux plus ... si tu veux discuter d'un truc precis .... un chti mp 


.... il a raison Superketmo quand il dit que d&#233;pression et d&#233;prime n'ont rien a voir .... d'un cot&#233; il y a une maladie ... et de l'autre un &#233;tat d'&#226;me .


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : SM ! oh ! Regarde derrière toi ! Une bièèèèreeee ! file aller !



quand on déprime il faut surtout arrêté éviter l'alcool, car on ce met  a en boire jusqu'à déraisons et la déprime qui s'en suis est encore plus forte


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> .... il a raison Superketmo quand il dit que dépression et déprime n'ont rien a voir .... d'un coté il y a une maladie ... et de l'autre un état d'âme .



la dépression s'en va
la déprime revient

vivre avec soi c'est pas tous les jours la tarte


----------



## paradize (14 Octobre 2005)

A la mort de mon frère (accident de voiture, ça fera 6 ans cette année), j'ai vu mon père passait des cheveux poivre et sel à sel, tout court...

Mes parents ont pris des médocs, alors qu'avait pour moi, ils étaient assez fort pour tout supporter (j'avais 16 ans, c'est arrivé un 24 décembre en plus). J'avais pas envie de devenir comme eux , addict des médocs (ils le sont plus maintenant, heureusement). Mon père supportait plus, il à décidé d'acheter un chien, c ptete con, mais cette boule de poil m'a permis de sortir, de continuer à vivre. Forcèment, qd je la voit, qd je dis quel âge elle à, ça correspond à l'accident de mon frère. Depuis, Prisca (ma chienne) est devenu maman, elle à eu des chiots (on en a gardé 2) Thallia et Vénus font de la vie dans la maison. 

Je suis tata depuis 5 mois, et qd je vois Léo, je suis heureuse de le voir, mais mon coeur se pince en me disant qu'il ne connaîtra jamais Laurent...  

Tout ça pour une meuf trop pressée de rentrer à cause de son rôti de merde, toute ma vie sera rempli de larmes...

Pourtant, devant tout le monde, je fais comme le sketch de Danny Boon, je vais bien, tout va bien, mais à l'intérieur, c foutu....

Moi aussi je sors le plus souvent possible, voir mon copain, mes amies, chaque rire est un pas de plus qui certes ne ramènera pas mon frère, mais fera ma vie plus douce.

Voilà, j'en suis à mon 3e mouchoir depuis que j'écris ce post, et c pas à cause de mon rhube...


----------



## Nobody (14 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui pourrait être intéressant, ce serait de te lancer dans l'écriture de ton récit de vie. Une sorte d'introspection sur ton vécu. Et tu trouves quelqu'un (former un groupe de 3 ou 4 personnes) pour partager sur votre écriture. Chacun écrit puis chacun lit et les autres écoutent et demandent éventuellement des éclaircissements mais sans jamais porter de jugement de valeur. L'aide d'un professionnel peut être un plus, bien sûr. Ecouter les autres parler de leur vie ouvre des portes pour entrer dans son propre récit. Mais peut-être ton psy te l'a-t-il déjà proposé? En réalité, c'est un peu ce qui se passe sur ce thread mais en moins structuré, en moins organisé.

C'est un exercice très chouette à réaliser.


----------



## sofiping (14 Octobre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> vivre avec soi c'est pas tous les jours la tarte



Avec soi ... et avec les autres !!! 

De toute fa&#231;on , c'est la chienlit .... alors on respire , on ignore les cretins si on y arrive , si on n'y arrive pas on les baffe ..... et on cr&#233;er ... n'importe quoi , ce que l'on peut mais  *on cr&#233;er !!!!* de la sueur anis&#233;e , du bonheur &#224; petite echelle , des greffes de cactus , des gla&#231;ons lyophilis&#233;s , une r&#233;volution .... que sais-je .......

Et quant a la pauvret&#233; dans le monde .... on grogne , pr&#234;t a mordre et toujous vigilant .


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Octobre 2005)

Promis, après ce message je sors définitivement du fil (mais je viendrais aux nouvelles Cor ) 

Un petite chose que je tiens à préciser étant donné que j'ai quand même le sentiment qu'on me prend pour une dinde. :rateau: 

JE SAIS PERTINEMMENT QUE DEPRIME ET DEPRESSION NE SONT PAS LA MEME CHOSE    ET JE NE LES ASSIMILE PAS. :hein: :hein: 

J'ai utilisé le terme "déprime", par respect pour Cor. J'ai d'ailleurs précisé dès mon premier post que je ne savais pas vraiment si ce que j'avais vécu était une dépression ou pas.
Mais en vrac:
 - goût pour rien/envie de rien
 - se réfugier dans les études et se centrer sur une personne pour essayer de trouver un but à sa vie
 - grande anxiété de manière générale
 - se sentir seule à l'intérieur même quand on est entourée par des gens bienveillants
 - dormir beaucoup
 - omniprésence de la mort dans mes pensées (même si c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais eu réellement de tendance suicidaire)
 - crise d'angoisses et de panique, notamment la nuit avec la sensation imminente de mort
 - phobie sociale : impossible de manger seule dans la même pièce que d'autres  
 - troubles du comportement (violence et agressivité, pbs alimentaires)
 - actuellement: beaucoup de tous ces symptomes ont disparu, mais j'ai développé des réactions physiques liées à l'anxiété que seul un anxiolytique permet de soulager. En somme un résidu de tout ce qui précéde.
J'ai passé 7 ans chez un psy, et elle ne m'a jamais dit en face, clairement "vous êtes dépressive", donc je ne sais pas si ce que j'ai vécu c'est ce que vit Cor ou pas. Voilà c'est tout. D'où l'expression "déprime" me concernant. 

Je n'ai pas la prétention de donner des cours. Fort intéressant mais j'étais déjà briefée sur le sujet.  

Ca m'apprendra à ramener ma fraise.

@Cor, je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec toi.


----------



## fantomas007 (14 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'apprendra à ramener ma fraise.



Tous les avis sont intéressants et c'est instructif ce que tu as dit!


----------



## sofiping (14 Octobre 2005)

Hyppocampe te fache pas ... et qui c'est qui te prend pour une dinde , qu'on lui fasse subir la torture de la chèvre .... condamné a rire sans s'arréter ... moi perso , j'aimerais pas !!!


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

A moi ! A moi ! A moi ! JE ! Je... Oh et puis nan....

"Sympa" ce sujet, j'ai eu peur qu'il coule comme une merde ou qu'il soit rempli de conneries et puis non, bravo


----------



## rennesman (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Dommage ça m'a fait bien rire :love:  .



j'ai pas suivi tout mais , il dit quoi ton psy?..il s'est pas contenté de te dire que t'etais depressif  , si? y'a eu un évenement déclencheur ou ça t'es tombé dessus comme ça?
Tu dis que tu rends ta mere malheureuse....c'est bizarre que tu dises ça...c'est avant elle ,toi que tu rends malheureux...T'es fils unique, ou fils de parent divorcés, famille recomposée?ton pere?
Souvent, ce que j'ai vu lu des tocs,c'est que c'est une manifestation de 'la petite enfance'-ou une re-création de l'univers protecteur propre a l'enfance en contre-monde a un environnement qui ne te satisfait pas, un besoin de se sécuriser par des gestes rituels, un moyen de se rassurer...qui s'exacerbe....mais tout ça reste hypothétique bien évidemment,selon les histoires , les individus....

Les tocs c'est une conséquence de la dépression,un symptome, pas la cause.
Je suis pas psy mais je sais que des psys, y'a en de tres bons et de tres mauvais.c'est pas interdit d'en consulter plusieurs, c'est meme tres vivement conseillé, si tu progresses pas.
Je sais pas si c'est judicieux d'arreter l'école, tu risques un peu de te désocialiser, non?


----------



## quetzalk (14 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ... ces pu$$$* de médicaments , il ne faut pas les arrêter trop brusquement  et pas sans celui qui les a prescrit ....



Eeeeeeeeeehhh oui, on le dit et on le répète mais souvent les gens souhaitent en faire l'expérience par eux-mêmes ; prendre "des médicaments pour le psychisme" pendant des mois (ou plus) donne l'impression désagréable d'être dépendant du prescripteur, et c'est tentant de tout faire valdinguer... Après si on refuse un traitement, ou qu'on en a marre de le prendre, ben faut pouvoir en parler librement avec le médecin concerné plutôt que de bricoler dans son coin. D'où l'importance d'une bonne relation avec le psy, ça doit se faire en totale confiance sinon le traitement et ses aléas seront vite intolérables.

Le pire c'est de penser qu'à l'autre extrémité on voit des gens qui supplient qu'on ne leur enlève pas un dixième de cachet de tranquillisant par jour, alors qu'à l'évidence ça ne leur est pas/plus adapté et que ça pèse sur leur vie de manière plus que négative... :rateau:


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2005)

Arf m'en parle pas ! Je connais un couple  où elle évite toute sorte de cachet (même l'aspirine ) et où lui ne se voit plus vivre sans son Nordaz !  
Les discussions autour du verre d'eau le soir sont parfoit animées !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2005)

Moi des médicaments, j'an ai pris pendant ma dépression, ceux que m'avait prescrit mon psychiatre. Mais je ne suis jamais devenu accroc et du jour où j'ai été mieux j'ai arrêté. Sinon, il est sûr que de sortir de chez soi et de voir des gens fait le plus grand bien. Moi, j'avais été passé 2 jours chez ma soeur et à la fin des 2 jours je me sentais. Cela dit, ce qui m'a vraiment aidé à guérir a été de trouver du boulot, problème qui était la cause principale de ma dépression.


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

Vous parlez tous de prendre des *médocs* !

Pourtant, il n'y a pas que le Médoc, il y a le Saint-Julien, le Pauillac, le Graves, le Saint-Emilion, etc.. 

Et un verre de bon vin dle dimanche fait plus d'effet sur le moral que tous les médicaments du monde !:love:

Bonne cure.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez tous de prendre des *médocs* !
> 
> Pourtant, il n'y a pas que le Médoc, il y a le Saint-Julien, le Pauillac, le Graves, le Saint-Emilion, etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et un verre de bon vin dle dimanche fait plus d'effet sur le moral que tous les médicaments du monde !:love:



Ah oui ! Ca fait d'l'effet...mais pas toujours dans le bon sens ! 

Même le vin de messe !!


----------



## quetzalk (14 Octobre 2005)

Le problème des médocs, c'est qu'il faut pas trop en boire quand on prend des médocs... enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil qui jusqu'a maintenant était de bonne tenue commence   à dévier : c'est bien dommage !


Tu veux t'allonger sur le divan ? 

Bien que le sujet lancé par Cor soit extrêment sérieux mais vu qu'il connait bien les specimen hantant ces forums, s'il avait eu peur que çà dégénère, il n'aurait p'têt pas posté au bar 
La preuve :


			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Dommage ça m'a fait bien rire :love:  .



Accroche-toi au pinceau Cor, j'enlève l'échelle  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> et oui supermoquette j'aime faire caca .


tu es donc à moitié guéri


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas suivi tout mais , il dit quoi ton psy?..il s'est pas contenté de te dire que t'etais depressif  , si? y'a eu un évenement déclencheur ou ça t'es tombé dessus comme ça?
> Tu dis que tu rends ta mere malheureuse....c'est bizarre que tu dises ça...c'est avant elle ,toi que tu rends malheureux...T'es fils unique, ou fils de parent divorcés, famille recomposée?ton pere?
> Souvent, ce que j'ai vu lu des tocs,c'est que c'est une manifestation de 'la petite enfance'-ou une re-création de l'univers protecteur propre a l'enfance en contre-monde a un environnement qui ne te satisfait pas, un besoin de se sécuriser par des gestes rituels, un moyen de se rassurer...qui s'exacerbe....mais tout ça reste hypothétique bien évidemment,selon les histoires , les individus....
> 
> ...



Le psy ne me l'a pas tout de suite dit mais bon il est arrivé à un moment où je crois que n'importe animal venu aurait pu le dire.
Pour l'histoire de la mère malheureuse, il n'y a pas qu'elle mais mes parents sont séparé et je vis seul avec elle donc c'est normal pour une mère d'être triste quand son enfant ne va pas bien et bien sûr le fait d'être dépressif c'est d'être malheureux donc cette partie du message n'a aucun sens.
J'ai déjà consulté des autres psys mais celui-ci me convient parfaitement, il est intéressant et c'est plus un dialogue qu'un monologue qui s'installe entre nous deux.
Pour l'école le choix est déjà fait.


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le psy ne me l'a pas tout de suite dit mais bon il est arrivé à un moment où je crois que n'importe animal venu aurait pu le dire.
> Pour l'histoire de la mère malheureuse, il n'y a pas qu'elle mais mes parents sont séparé et je vis seul avec elle donc c'est normal pour une mère d'être triste quand son enfant ne va pas bien et bien sûr le fait d'être dépressif c'est d'être malheureux donc cette partie du message n'a aucun sens.
> J'ai déjà consulté des autres psys mais celui-ci me convient parfaitement, il est intéressant et c'est plus un dialogue qu'un monologue qui s'installe entre nous deux.
> Pour l'école le choix est déjà fait.



Bonjour Cor.
Tu écris que ta maman est malheureuse et triste. Je suis moi-même maman de deux grands adolescents. Je pense, sincèrement, que nous les mamans, nos enfants ne nous rendent jamais malheureuses ou tristes.
Ce sentiment que nos enfants voient sur notre visage est une grande inquiétude.  Le malheur et la tristesse sont le résultat d'une déception, d'un manque, etc... - l'inquiétude est l'attente d'un "mieux être", d'un soulagement, d'une bonne nouvelle, etc...
Ta maman n'aspire certainement qu'à voir que tu vas mieux ; parce qu'un enfant ne peut pas décevoir sa maman.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonne analyse, c'est vrai que l'inqui&#233;tude est s&#251;rement le terme &#224; mettre sur ce qu'elle ressent mais je crois que cette inqui&#233;tude peut rendre une m&#232;re malheureuse au bout de deux ans.
Je ne sais pas si elle l'est mais on peut par contre dire qu'elle est pas au mieux de sa forme .


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux t'allonger sur le divan ?



Non, je ne suis pas déprécié !!    _(sic)_


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonne analyse, c'est vrai que l'inquiétude est sûrement le terme à mettre sur ce qu'elle ressent mais je crois que cette inquiétude peut rendre une mère malheureuse au bout de deux ans.
> Je ne sais pas si elle l'est mais on peut par contre dire qu'elle est pas au mieux de sa forme .



Il n'y a pas de limite de temps pour ça. Je suis sure que ta maman ne calcule pas le temps qui passe. Je ne serais pas au mieux de ma forme moi non-plus si je voyais un de mes fils se débattre avec une dépression. Par contre, je ne connais pas ta maman, mais je pense qu'un jour elle verra dans la façon dont tu te tiens, dans tes yeux, dans ta façon de parler que tu vas mieux (on a un don pour ça !). Et elle ira mieux. Attention ! Je ne dis pas ça pour que tu fasses des efforts quand tu es avec elle ! Parce que ça se sentira tout de suite. L'important c'est TOI. Il faut que TOI tu te battes avec TOI-MEME pour te comprendre et aller mieux. C'est ça qui la rendra sereine.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Octobre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! Je ne dis pas ça pour que tu fasses des efforts quand tu es avec elle !



 oui, ne va pas nous le faire culpabiliser d'aller mal, en plus...


----------



## rennesman (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le psy ne me l'a pas tout de suite dit mais bon il est arrivé à un moment où je crois que n'importe animal venu aurait pu le dire.
> Pour l'histoire de la mère malheureuse, il n'y a pas qu'elle mais mes parents sont séparé et je vis seul avec elle donc c'est normal pour une mère d'être triste quand son enfant ne va pas bien et bien sûr le fait d'être dépressif c'est d'être malheureux donc cette partie du message n'a aucun sens.
> .


Te vexe pas...lol...je dis ça comme ça..mais y'a une technique bien connue qui consiste a analyser dans les cinquantes mots que tu vas employer pour exprimer ton probleme, et dans ces mots y'avait le mot 'mere'...indépendamment de toutes circonstances.c'était juste une piste comme ça mais visiblement pas la bonne pour ton histoire.

ET lors, ça faisait écho a une histoire dont j'avais oui parler, d'un mec qui avait fait une grave déprime parceque tres lié affectivement a sa mere , il avait pris conscience qu'il allait devoir la laisser seule pour lui meme mener sa propre vie d'adulte, et ça, il arrivait pas a le gérer., il se sentait en quelque sorte coupable,je crois.
ca n'a rien a voir avec toi mais je disais ca dans ce sens là...voila voilou..


----------



## boddy (14 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> oui, ne va pas nous le faire culpabiliser d'aller mal, en plus...



C'est le contraire de ce que je veux lui dire. J'espère qu'il aura compris. On sent bien par ses messages qu'il s'inquiète pour sa maman. Franchement, je pense que c'est bon signe. La dépression fait se recroqueviller les gens sur eux-mêmes et Cor pense aux autres, il est sur ce fil pour parler, écouter, communiquer.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2005)

Oui du sport, c'est bon ça !!! N'hésites pas à regarder de ce côté là...
http://www.br-legion.com/

c'est plus efficace que Le Gymna"ss"e Club...

bref, en tout cas, en ce qui me concerne, je me porte bien... si bien que j'ai un profond respect pour les personnes qui traversent des chemins delicats, car quand elles en ressortent, elles en ressortent plus fortes plus grandes et plus humaines  

Mais ne pas oublier, 

Chaque légionnaire "membre de Macg"
est ton frère d'arme "Macinthoshien"
quelle que soit sa nationalité,
sa race, sa religion. 
Tu lui manifestes toujours la 
solidarité étroite qui doit unir les membres d'une même famille.


----------



## juju palavas (14 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez tous de prendre des *médocs* !
> 
> Pourtant, il n'y a pas que le Médoc, il y a le Saint-Julien, le Pauillac, le Graves, le Saint-Emilion, etc..
> 
> ...



 pour la depression vaut mieux pas mettre les doigts dedans , après 1 il y a 2 ,puis 3 ,et après le paulliac reste le capsulé 5 étoiles...


----------



## mado (14 Octobre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Oui du sport, c'est bon &#231;a !!! N'h&#233;sites pas &#224; regarder de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;...
> http://www.br-legion.com/
> 
> c'est plus efficace que Le Gymna"ss"e Club...
> ...


Tu voulais de l'humour Cor ?!


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Octobre 2005)

Aller, je ne tiens pas la parole faite hier soir avant d'aller me coucher, je ramène quand même ma pomme sur le fil.  

@Cor : tu évoquais le décès de ton frère quelques posts plus haut. Je me demandais quel lien vous unissait, à savoir si vous étiez complices tous les deux, ce que vous partagiez ensemble, s'il vivait encore dans la maison familiale, etc.

:modo: ATTENTION: pavé en vue  

Je demande ça parce que dans mon cas, le décès de trois personnes de ma famille alors que j'étais petite (entre mes 6 ans et 8 ans environ) a eu un retentissement important, mais bien plus tard. 

Trois membres de ma famille proche (mon oncle) et plus éloignée (cousins de Xème degré) sont décédés à 16 ans (accident de voiture), 24 ans (mon oncle paternel qui vivait avec nous, décédé d'un arrêt cardiaque alors qu'il faisait un footing) et le dernier, 26 ans environ (décédé par noyade dans une écluse). Un tableau assez gai en somme... Donc partis tous très jeunes.

Bien évidemment c'est la disparition de mon oncle qui a été la plus marquante. J'avais 7 ans, et ces jours ci, on doit être assez proche de ce mercredi d'octobre 1984 où mon père est revenu à la maison bien plus tôt que d'habitude, les yeux rougis, le sac de sport et les bottes de mon oncle à la main.
Mes parents pensant sans doute bien faire, ont refusé que j'aille à son enterrement pour lui dire un dernier au revoir, alors que j'avais demandé à y aller.

Les années ont passé et vers mes 18/19 ans, un jour, mon oncle est subitement réapparu dans ma mémoire (et les deux autres aussi), et il ne m'a plus quitté jusque vers mes 25 ans. 
Subitement la Mort est devenue omniprésente dans ma tête, avec cette idée qu'il y avait une sorte de malédiction sur les jeunes de ma famille et que mon tour allait bien tôt arriver. C'est durant l'année de mes 24 ans que sortir à l'extérieur de chez moi a commencé à devenir pénible, parce que j'avais peur que quelque chose m'arrive et c'est cette année-là également que les crises d'angoisse en pleine nuit ont été les plus fréquentes.

Bref, c'est assez étrange, mais j'ai souvent constaté que j'avais assez peu de souvenirs (voir pas du tout) de mon enfance. Bien souvent, le premier souvenir qui me vient à l'esprit c'est ce jour où mon oncle est parti. C'est le seul d'aussi vivace, même 21 ans après.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

Pire je connaissais pas mon fr&#232;re, je l'avais jamais vu car mon p&#232;re avait dissimul&#233; son existence ainsi qu'un autre fr&#232;re.
Ce fut donc un choc d'apprendre leur existence. Je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; triste dans le sens je crois uniquement d'avoir perdu un fr&#232;re mais qu'on cache des choses dans notre famille et puis la spirale a commenc&#233; &#224; tourn&#233;...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor tu serais pas d&#233;pressif pour appr&#233;cier autant le bar ?


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pire je connaissais pas mon frère, je l'avais jamais vu car mon père avait dissimulé son existence ainsi qu'un autre frère.
> Ce fut donc un choc d'apprendre leur existence. Je n'ai pas été triste dans le sens je crois uniquement d'avoir perdu un frère mais qu'on cache des choses dans notre famille et puis la spirale a commencé à tourné...


 
Tes parents se sont séparés après cet évènement ? Cétait un frère d'un autre mariage ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

Bien avant et oui c'&#233;tait un fr&#232;re d'un autre mariage.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Octobre 2005)

Bon Courage Corentin


----------



## jahrom (14 Octobre 2005)

Con-con-contre la dé-dé-dé-presiiiiion rien de te-te-tel qu'une bo-bonne préssiooonnn.

Roger re-re-remet moi la même.....


----------



## Nobody (14 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Roger re-re-remet moi la même.....


 
Un Muscadet?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pire je connaissais pas mon frère, je l'avais jamais vu car mon père avait dissimulé son existence ainsi qu'un autre frère.
> Ce fut donc un choc d'apprendre leur existence. Je n'ai pas été triste dans le sens je crois uniquement d'avoir perdu un frère mais qu'on cache des choses dans notre famille et puis la spirale a commencé à tourné...



mon frère est mort à 4 ans bien avant que je naisse d'une manière affreuse devant ma mère
pas de réponse du tribunal depuis ni document de procès ni de l'avocat ni autre on ne sait rien ...
la famille cache peut être quelque chose mes parents aimeraient bien savoir (ils étaient complètement out les oncles et et tantes ont tous pris en charge)
et je flippe ...

ça fait du bien de le dire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Courage Corentin !
La sincérité de votre sujet m'a beaucoup ému. J'ai "vécu" durant 3 très dures années la dépression de ma compagne, diagnostiquée en "dépression profonde", et je peux imaginer ce que vous vivez. Cette expérience a failli ruiner notre couple et c'est grâce à une thérapie de couple que nous avons pu renouer les fils d'un dialogue totalement bousillés par la dépression et ses corrolaires. Ma compagne reste encore fragile mais le plus dur est passé, j'espère.
Chaque cas est unique et je ne suis pas médecin. Simplement si certaines choses peuvent vous être utiles dans les "conclusions" mon expérience, prenez-les. Voilà :
- Certains internautes déconseillent les traitements médicamenteux et on a beaucoup parlé de la camisole chimique avant. En fait je crois que le médicament fait partie d'une chaîne. Quand on se casse le bras, on met d'abord un plâtre et on rééduque ensuite. Il faut voir le médicament comme çà, comme le plâtre ou la béquille dont on doit se séparer mais qui indispensable pendant un certain temps. Mais il est vrai que les effets secondaires des médocs sont gênants.
- L'activité sportive est essentielle pour conserver un certain "tonus" physique et psychique. Il y aussi des disciplines comme la sophrologie qui peuvent aider mais soyez prudents et ne choisissez que des professionnels affiliés aux fédérations nationales et diplômés. Quelqu'un a parlé de l'hypnose qui donne aussi avec certains de bons résultats.
- Les thérapies d'accompagnement de type psychanalytique sont l'objet d'un vaste débat. Ma compagne s'est sentie au départ libérée par la parole puis elle s'est rendue compte après que ressasser sans arrêt les origines de son mal-être (enfance) tournait en rond et ravivait les douleurs à chaque séance. Elle s'est finalement sentie enfermée dans cette thérapie et l'a arrêtée.
- Pratiquer une discipline d'expression artistique peut aider également à retrouver  une certaine confiance en soi (le chant choral dans le cas de ma compagne).
- Je crois que continuer vos études est important pour rester relié socialement.
- Pour aider votre mère à tenir le coup, il y a des associations nationales qui peuvent l'accueillir (se renseigner auprès des médecins qui vous suivent). J'ai peu à peu appris à avoir un comportement adapté à la vie avec une dépressive. Et je considère que çà m' a aussi permis de mieux me connaître et de me changer positivement. 
Encore une fois, courage Corentin !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pire je connaissais pas mon fr&#232;re, je l'avais jamais vu car mon p&#232;re avait dissimul&#233; son existence ainsi qu'un autre fr&#232;re.
> Ce fut donc un choc d'apprendre leur existence. Je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; triste dans le sens je crois uniquement d'avoir perdu un fr&#232;re mais qu'on cache des choses dans notre famille et puis la spirale a commenc&#233; &#224; tourn&#233;...



Les secrets et les non-dits familiaux, &#231;a flingue... C'est ce sur quoi j'avais travaill&#233; avec ma psy, il y a quelque temps... C'est s&#251;r que tu dois avoir quelque chose de balaise &#224; purger de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;... Tu en es d&#233;j&#224; conscient. C'est bien   ... Tu as aussi la "chance" de pouvoir t'y attaquer jeune ce qui est plut&#244;t un atout... je ne te raconte pas la gal&#232;re que &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; d'attaquer le boulot apr&#232;s la trentaine, apr&#232;s des ann&#233;es &#224; trainer un boulet sans arriver &#224; l'identifier. Fonce! 

PS : Pour les m&#233;docs je partage les avis de Quetzalk... J'ai eu la chance de bien &#234;tre suivi, aussi.


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand on d&#233;prime il faut surtout arr&#234;t&#233; &#233;viter l'alcool, car on ce met  a en boire jusqu'&#224; d&#233;raisons et la d&#233;prime qui s'en suis est encore plus forte



aller, a la fin de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, je ne suis fait plaqu&#233; par une fille dont j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s amoureux, et la &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; le d&#233;but de d&#233;pression, ou je passe de l'envie d'&#234;tre seul a ce celui d'&#234;tre a nouveau avec elle, mais comme je sais que c'est impossible, je d&#233;prime encore plus. Le temps passe, puis viens les moment ou j' essais de me changer les id&#233;es : tiens des potes me propose une soir&#233;e, un week-end, un verre ou un restau, tiens il y a de l'alcool, c'est sympa je prend un verre, puis 2 puis 3 puis ... apr&#232;s je sais plus et je part en vrille, et le matin je me r&#233;veil on ne sachant plus ce que j'ai fait la veille et j'ai le reflex de prendre mon portable et regarde les derniers num&#233;ro appeler ... merde pourquoi je l'ai appeler ...  ?! j'ai continu&#233; ce petit jeu pendant plusieurs mois jusqu'au jours ou j'ai d&#233;cider de tourner la page, et je ne remercierai jamais assez les personnes qui m'ont soutenu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ... après je sais plus et je part en vrille, et le matin je me réveil on ne sachant plus ce que j'ai fait la veille et j'ai le reflex de prendre mon portable et regarde les derniers numéro appeler ...




 je me suis tapé presque 10 ans de ce régime de merde... Plus jamais! J'espère...:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les secrets et les non-dits familiaux, ça flingue...



ça dépend des régions  ... heu j'veux dire vous dans les DOM-TOM c't'un peu particulier quand même, les secrets qui flinguent...    


 :affraid: :affraid: OK JE SORS :affraid: :casse:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, a la fin de l'année dernière, je ne suis fait plaqué par une fille ...



Allez va, comme on dit "une de perdue... une de perdue". :mouais: 
Laisse les souvenirs partir sur la rivière, laisse son souvenir s'échapper de toi, ne la retiens pas dans ton coeur endolori, l'a pas voulu, a re-voudra plus, fais plutôt la place pour la prochaine qui elle, saura mériter cette place.
J'en ai porté quelques-uns, des seaux de larmes dans cette rivière :casse: et même si aujourd'hui tout ça me paraît si loin que je ne m'y reconnaîtrais pas, peut-être n'aurais-je pas atteint sans ces coups de destin dans la gueule le continent paisible où je vis désormais, et j'espère pour longtemps.

Laissez s'échapper, et tâchez de rester debout, ou même qu'à moitié debout, et même moitié saoûl sur l'épaule d'un pote solide.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend des régions  ... heu j'veux dire vous dans les DOM-TOM c't'un peu particulier quand même, les secrets qui flinguent...
> 
> 
> :affraid: :affraid: OK JE SORS :affraid: :casse:



... Tu as bu dans le même verre que al02, ou bien?


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

A croire que tout le monde s'est fait psychanalys&#233; ici, sauf moi...
D'un autre cot&#233;, la psy, c'est une &#233;nieme d&#233;monstration de l'effet placebo, pour que ce soit efficace, faut y croire..et j'y crois pas.
Dire que j'&#233;tais a deux doigts de sortir mon super thread anti-psychanalyse archi document&#233;...j'vais encore devoir me le mettre sous le coude...


----------



## al02 (16 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tu as bu dans le m&#234;me verre que *al02*, ou bien?



Je ne laisse personne boire dans mon verre, ce n'est pas hygi&#233;nique !! 

Et hop, un post de plus pour ne rien dire, mais &#231;a augmente mon score, je serai bient&#244;t *MAJOR ! *_le bonheur pour les &#226;mes simples quoi !_ :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, a la fin de l'année dernière, je ne suis fait plaqué par une fille dont j'étais très amoureux, et la ça a été le début de dépression, ou je passe de l'envie d'être seul a ce celui d'être a nouveau avec elle, mais comme je sais que c'est impossible, je déprime encore plus. Le temps passe, puis viens les moment ou j' essais de me changer les idées : tiens des potes me propose une soirée, un week-end, un verre ou un restau, tiens il y a de l'alcool, c'est sympa je prend un verre, puis 2 puis 3 puis ... après je sais plus et je part en vrille, et le matin je me réveil on ne sachant plus ce que j'ai fait la veille et j'ai le reflex de prendre mon portable et regarde les derniers numéro appeler ...



Tu ne te reveillais jamais avec mal au derche, c'est déjà ça...

Sont sympas tes potes ! 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai continué ce petit jeu pendant plusieurs mois jusqu'au jours ou j'ai décider de tourner la page, et je ne remercierai jamais assez les personnes qui m'ont soutenu



Fallait m'en parler minou !!! Docteur Love est toujours là pour toi. Et de toute façon et de manière générale sache que les femmes sont foncièrement mauvaises. Quitte donc a être emmerdé, autant le mériter...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> A croire que tout le monde s'est fait psychanalysé ici, sauf moi...


On est au moins deux...

Tu ne manqueras pas de remarquer que bien souvent, les gens ne nous aiment pas.


			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, la psy, c'est une énieme démonstration de l'effet placebo, pour que ce soit efficace, faut y croire..et j'y crois pas.
> Dire que j'étais a deux doigts de sortir mon super thread anti-psychanalyse archi documenté...j'vais encore devoir me le mettre sous le coude...



Là par contre je suis moins d'accord, mais bon chacun son parcours..


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, la psy, c'est une énieme démonstration de l'effet placebo, pour que ce soit efficace, faut y croire..et j'y crois pas.
> Dire que j'étais a deux doigts de sortir mon super thread anti-psychanalyse archi documenté...j'vais encore devoir me le mettre sous le coude...



Donc tu confirmes ton intention - pardon ta vélléité - d'attaquer bille en tête une spécialité que tu ne connais que de l'extérieur ("archidocumenté" le gars...). Sérieusement, tu penses que ça peut t'apporter quoi ce genre de démarche ? Le fait même de dire "la psy" étale grassement ton ignorance. La psychologie ? la psychomotricité ? la psychiatrie asilaire du XIXème siècle ? la psychométrie américaine des années 1990 ? la psychopharmacologie ? la psychiatrisation d'une part des souffrances sociales par les médias et les politiques ? Précise un peu avant de sortir ton fiel.

Sache quand même, puisqu'il me semble avoir cru lire que tu attaquerais plutôt l'abord psychothérapique des problèmes, que les essais thérapeutiques actuels pour les médicaments antidépresseurs par exemple, excluent des tests les patients qui viennent de débuter ou de finir une psychothérapie. Et à ce que je sache les laboratoires pharmaceutiques n'ont pas un trop grand amour pour les psychothérapies... Mais bon, il se trouvera toujours des gens pour dire que ça ne sert à rien et ne modifie rien. A propos d'effet placebo, le placebo est efficace en moyenne dans 30 % des cas,  toutes maladies confondues. C'est à dire qu'on peut soulager 30 % des douleurs de métastases osseuses, guérir 30 % des tuberculoses, et ainsi de suite, avec un placebo... "Placebo" n'est donc pas synonyme de "rien du tout", c'est un phénomène à prendre en compte, point.

Mais bon c'est le thread de quelqu'un qui souffre et pas un lieu de polémique.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu confirmes ton intention - pardon ta vélléité - d'attaquer bille en tête une spécialité que tu ne connais que de l'extérieur ("archidocumenté" le gars...). Sérieusement, tu penses que ça peut t'apporter quoi ce genre de démarche ? Le fait même de dire "la psy" étale grassement ton ignorance. La psychologie ? la psychomotricité ? la psychiatrie asilaire du XIXème siècle ? la psychométrie américaine des années 1990 ? la psychopharmacologie ? la psychiatrisation d'une part des souffrances sociales par les médias et les politiques ? Précise un peu avant de sortir ton fiel.
> 
> Sache quand même, puisqu'il me semble avoir cru lire que tu attaquerais plutôt l'abord psychothérapique des problèmes, que les essais thérapeutiques actuels pour les médicaments antidépresseurs par exemple, excluent des tests les patients qui viennent de débuter ou de finir une psychothérapie. Et à ce que je sache les laboratoires pharmaceutiques n'ont pas un trop grand amour pour les psychothérapies... Mais bon, il se trouvera toujours des gens pour dire que ça ne sert à rien et ne modifie rien. A propos d'effet placebo, le placebo est efficace en moyenne dans 30 % des cas,  toutes maladies confondues. C'est à dire qu'on peut soulager 30 % des douleurs de métastases osseuses, guérir 30 % des tuberculoses, et ainsi de suite, avec un placebo... "Placebo" n'est donc pas synonyme de "rien du tout", c'est un phénomène à prendre en compte, point.
> 
> Mais bon c'est le thread de quelqu'un qui souffre et pas un lieu de polémique.



En même temps c'est un peu toi qui commence...

Mais bon..


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps c'est un peu toi qui commence...
> 
> Mais bon..



    Merde je suis démasqué  ! Nan en fait c'est une réponse toute faite (pomC-pomV) préparée depuis belle lurette que l'homme des rennes nous annonce en substance : "attention j'ai un truc super important à dire mais là j'peux pas, mais alors attention hein si je le disais ouh là là ça chierait dans la colle".
:sleep:


----------



## sofiping (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> A croire que tout le monde s'est fait psychanalysé ici, sauf moi...
> D'un autre coté, la psy, c'est une énieme démonstration de l'effet placebo, pour que ce soit efficace, faut y croire..et j'y crois pas.
> Dire que j'étais a deux doigts de sortir mon super thread anti-psychanalyse archi documenté...j'vais encore devoir me le mettre sous le coude...



 y'a trop de boulot ... j'abandonne .... je vous le laisse


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

z'avez gagn&#233;, j'ai press&#233; le petit triangle... relisez le premier post.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas vrai qu'on va se taper rennesman sur ce topic tout le temps


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu confirmes ton intention - pardon ta vélléité - d'attaquer bille en tête une spécialité que tu ne connais que de l'extérieur ("archidocumenté" le gars...). Sérieusement, tu



Écoute t'es gentil de me pas prendre de haut, d'une.
De deux l'anti-oedipe de gilles deleuze ca te dit quelquechose? un des plus fameux philosophes du siecle dernier...et puis,tiens y'a meme ça qui sort en ce moment dans le brouhaha médiatique.
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/402-5671244-5817732


Apres la guérison par la parole , qui n'est autre que la réinvention du confessionnal chretien, c'est vieux comme le monde , sans meme remonter à l'oracle de delphes, et ça n'a rien a voir avec la psychanalyse.
on est pas obligé d'adhérer a l'idéologie du RACHAT judéo-chretien de la dette adamique...qui est le ressort de la psychanalyse...
Tu crois que tu pourrais psychnalyser un mycénien du septieme siecle avant jésus christ? je crois pas moi...il te rirait au nez..demande toi pourquoi!.
Ensuite sur la guérison, y'a un des tas de gens, des acteurs ,'américains ',souvent, sectateurs d'une secte fameuse qu'on ne nommera pas ici et qui témoignent avoir été guéri de leur dépression ou addictions par les fables que leur raconte leur gourou..( tom cruise, travolta et compagnie....).et là encore, rien a voir avec la psychnalyse et son idéologie.
Preuve que n'importe quel systeme de jugement basé sur une certaine 'cohérence' peut guérir- ou soulager un individu a condition qu'il y adhère, foi ou croyance.
C'est ça que j'apelle l'effet placebo.c'est aussi ce qui est a l'oeuvre dans ce que l'on apelle l'endoctrinement, acessoirement.
Quand a la cure médiamenteuse, ca n'a rien a voir avec l'idéologie freudienne ou lacanienne que je sache...c'est du domaine de la neurologie..beaucoup de neurologue pensent pis que pendre de la psy.
Moi je trouve qu'il y a un scandale énorme, et ethique...on pourrait aussi parler de l'affaire d'outreau et de ces gens que des tas de psy ont jugés pour etre de dangerreux perversmachinsbidulechose et qui au final s'averent etre les victimes d'un complot....malaise!..non?
Dans les tribunaux, demande toi pourquoi on prend de moins en moins en considération les dires des psychiatres assermentés.D'ailleurs,il serait louable qu'on se passe purement et definitivement de leur présence dans les prétoires.
Comme disait Deleuze, si je dois etre jugé, je prefere que ça soit par le tribunal de la raison de kant que par les supercheries de monsieur freud and co.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est pas un d&#233;bat sur la psychanalyse, c'est encore plus con de tout m&#233;langer. &#199;a montre bien que tu lis et ne comprend pas. (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai qu'on va se taper rennesman sur ce topic tout le temps



Désolé je n'interviendrais plus dans ton thread mais bon...la psy me hérisse  les poils.je trouve qu'elle est une aliénation de l'homme basée sur des racontars entendus dans l'antichambre du judéo-christianisme.
Apres l'église, l'asile..apres le confessionnal, le divan,non merçi.


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un d&#233;bat sur la psychanalyse, c'est encore plus con de tout m&#233;langer. &#199;a montre bien que tu lis et ne comprend pas. (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )



je fais pas un d&#233;bat sur la psy..je r&#233;pondais a untel qui s'indignait que j'use le terme de placebo.
et sois poli ,t'es pas l'arbitre des &#233;l&#233;gances ici, si? tu t'y crois un peu trop a mon avis...
et &#233;vite les insultes, t'es hors charte.-moi pas.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233; je n'interviendrais plus dans ton thread mais bon...


Ne parle pas de r&#232;gle. Arr&#234;te de confondre psycholgie, dans ses multiples facettes et psychanalyse car tu as lu un bouquin. Deleuze se plaignait aussi des gens qui ne comprennent pas ses pens&#233;es (tu comprend m&#234;me pas ce thread alors...). Et fais ce que tu dis, (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Octobre 2005)

:modo: :modo: :modo: ca va mal finir tout ça...
Bref chacun a le droit de s'exprimer Rennesman et a tout à fait le droit de penser que tout ce qui touche à la "psy" est une vaste blague et ne sert à rien. Je respecte.
L'institution ecclésiastique n'ayant plus la place quelle avait avant, pourquoi ne pas admettre que l'Homme a besoin d'un exutoire (d'un confessional) quel qu'il soit à ses peurs, ses angoisses, etc. 
AMHA ce qui est important c'est que certains trouvent chez les psy un soulagement. Si toi tu as d'autres solutions, premièrement tu peux nous en faire part, et je me réjouis que tu puisses dompter tes démons autrement.


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :modo: :modo: :modo: ca va mal finir tout ça...
> Bref chacun a le droit de s'exprimer Rennesman et a tout à fait le droit de penser que tout ce qui touche à la "psy" est une vaste blague et ne sert à rien. Je respecte.
> L'institution ecclésiastique n'ayant plus la place quelle avait avant, pourquoi ne pas admettre que l'Homme a besoin d'un exutoire (d'un confessional) quel qu'il soit à ses peurs, ses angoisses, etc.
> AMHA ce qui est important c'est que certains trouvent chez les psy un soulagement. Si toi tu as d'autres solutions, premièrement tu peux nous en faire part, et je me réjouis que tu puisses dompter tes démons autrement.



Diogène, seneque et caetera et surtout le grand oublié de la philosophie moderne, Epicure a beaucoup produit sur la question du mal de vivre, sur la façon d'apprivoiser la mort...et d'apréhender la vie.
Avant freud, les hommes souffraient pareil tu crois pas?
Le mot depression n'existait pourtant pas, ni névrose ni mito-nympho-mane et falbala ou que je ne sais-je...
mais ce sera le sujet d'un autre thread car ici visiblement, c'est hors propos.


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> NArr&#234;te de confondre psycholgie, dans ses multiples facettes et psychanalyse car tu as .



c'est une plaisanterie?

oauis t'as raison , la psychologie n'a aucun rapport avec la psychiatrie.c'est bien , c'est bien.
quand a ce que tu as dit sur deleuze, d&#233;sol&#233; mais j'ai pas compris.
essaies un tant soit peu de t'exprimer en langage humain.
(une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> ici visiblement, c'est hors propos.



bah, tu as l'habitude..... 




			
				Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et fais ce que tu dis, (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne ).



bien resum&#233;....
...


il me semblait que le but de ce thread etait l'etat et la prise de nouvelle de Cor....




			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai qu'on va se taper rennesman sur ce topic tout le temps



un peu de descence.... 
heureusement que le superSM est toujours l&#224;....:love:....

bon, Cor, comment va....?
j'ai pas trop eu le temps d'intervenir, 
et quand je vois ou on en est...
mais bon....
tu as vu, Derennes est toujours l&#224;....!
tu as toujours ton icone de l'arm&#233;e rouge....?...


----------



## corloane (16 Octobre 2005)

De ce tread j'ai lu l'ouverture et me suis un peu perdu ensuite...
Voici ma modeste contribution : http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/2070387658/qid=1129467598/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_2_1/402-2168360-4633735

Je te le conseille Cor, tu y trouvera le pouvoir des grands livres : peu de pages entre les mains et les deux extrémités de l'histoire, début et fin.

bonne lecture


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

... (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )Tu veux faire partir ce sujet en couille en te focalisant sur Freud. Tu peux le faire ton thread au lieu d'en parler sans arr&#234;t. (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

beau gosse (cor , pas toi sm  )      

juste un :love:  en passant ..... bon dimanche


----------



## al02 (16 Octobre 2005)

Un peu de* d'essence*, je vous prie, mon cher !!      

Plus que 75 posts et c'est le bonheur supr&#234;me : MAJOR


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Diog&#232;ne, seneque et caetera et surtout le grand oubli&#233; de la philosophie moderne, Epicure a beaucoup produit sur la question du mal de vivre, sur la fa&#231;on d'apprivoiser la mort...et d'apr&#233;hender la vie.
> Avant freud, les hommes souffraient pareil tu crois pas?
> Le mot depression n'existait pourtant pas, ni n&#233;vrose ni mito-nympho-mane et falbala ou que je ne sais-je...
> mais ce sera le sujet d'un autre thread car ici visiblement, c'est hors propos.



Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec... SM. Ouvres ton thread si tu veux, qu'on puisse en discuter sans &#233;trangler  le topic de Cor  .

Mais je maintiens que tu m&#233;langes des trucs qui n'ont pas forc&#233;ment &#224; voir entre eux, m&#234;me si sur le fond ce n'est pas inint&#233;ressant. Bien s&#251;r que la souffrance psychique est apparue avant Freud. Pour prendre un exemple outrancier, la tuberculose existait bien avant le Rimifon aussi, et on la traitait quand m&#234;me... A tes yeux, est-ce que cela justifie de casser les prescripteurs d'antituberculeux ? Bien s&#251;r que Deleuze n'a pas dit que des conneries, et que certains psychanalystes n'ont pas dit que des choses pertinentes  . Mais comme beaucoup de gens qui ont un regard critique sur cette discipline, ce qui serait en soi tout &#224; fait int&#233;ressant, tu voudrais jeter le b&#233;b&#233; avec l'eau du bain. Bien s&#251;r que la philosophie apporte des r&#233;ponses au mal-&#234;tre existentiel. En apporte-t-elle &#224; la maladie maniaco-d&#233;pressive, &#224; la schizophr&#233;nie, etc ?

Ce qui montre ta m&#233;connaissance du sujet. Je peux te pr&#233;senter plusieurs centaines de personnes qui n'auraient pas pu &#234;tre aid&#233;es de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re par un pr&#234;tre, un chamane ou un oracle, que par un psychologue ou un psychiatre poss&#233;dant un tant soit peu de recul sur sa pratique et sur la soci&#233;t&#233; dans laquelle elle s'ins&#232;re. Et qui en particulier auraient &#233;t&#233; purement exclues de la soci&#233;t&#233; du fait de leurs troubles. C'est ignorer, m&#233;priser, bafouer tant l'intelligence des praticiens que leur &#233;thique professionnelle que dire ce que tu dis.
Je pourrais te raconter les th&#233;ories sur le psychisme et ses souffrance, ou encore les m&#233;thodes th&#233;rapeutiques qui &#233;taient en vogue _avant_ l'apparition et le d&#233;veloppement de la psychanalyse : il n'y a pas de quoi en rire. Je pourrais enfin te d&#233;crire les raisons bassement humaines pour lesquelles certains neurologues se permettent de cracher sur une psychiatrie qu'ils connaissent si mal. Sans m&#234;me parler du parcours de l'auteur du Livre noir de la psychanalyse, la mani&#232;re dont il a amalgam&#233; des &#233;crits plut&#244;t objectifs mais pr&#233;sent&#233;s de mani&#232;re tendancieuse... ce type va jusqu'&#224; comparer les psychanalystes aux nazis, ce qui n'est pas forc&#233;ment un gage de clart&#233; d'un raisonnement qui se veut scientifique et rigoureux.

Mais pas ici.

Ouvre ton thread.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Entre les interventions déplacées de rennesman, les insultes de sm et la mauvaise foi ordinaire de quetzalk ("ce n'est pas l'endroit, j'en ai parfaitement conscience, mais je vais te répondre quand même"), c'est un beau spectacle que vous nous donnez là.
Il faut croire, à vous lire, que Corentin ne valait pas mieux que ça. Je suis sûr que ça va bien l'aider.


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

... (une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )
Et quand a ce que je dis, que le psychiatre a pas forc&#233;ment raison, que certaines personnes sortent a quatre pattes de l'aventure psychiatrique, pire que rentr&#233;es,qu'on en entend jamais parler et que pour cause, quand on les retrouve suicid&#233;es, on ne va pas demander de comptes au psychiatre , on se contentera alors d'un 'de toute fa&#231;on,on a tout essay&#233;' sans jamais oser se demander si la cure miracle ne l'a pas davantage enfon&#231;&#233; que mis la tete hors de l'eau;quand je dis que la depression et ses anciens noms, le mal de vivre, la m&#233;lancolie, le spleen et caetera ont ailleurs , en d'autres temps, trouv&#233; d'autres 'catharsis' que la cure psychiatrique ,il me semble pas que je sois plus mal-&#224;-propos qu'un autre,dans ce fil, sur la 'Depression'.Il me semble meme que j'ouvre..des portes de sorties.
Certes, &#231;a n'est que mon avis...(une partie supprim&#233;e par foguenne )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Bien mais aujourd'hui, hier j'ai fait une sortie sympa avec mon papa.
Nous sommes all&#233; au restaurant et nous avons bien ri et bien mang&#233;.
J'ai pass&#233; une excellente et aujourd'hui je me r&#233;veille avec un meilleur moral que les autres jours.
Esp&#233;rons que cela continue.

DocEvil sur ta derni&#232;re phrase que je comprends pourtant, je crois qu'il faut que vous sachiez que vous n'avez pas le devoir de m'aider et si des types comme Rennesman venaient pour essayer de semer la zizanie cela serait tout &#224; fait normal.
Je crois qu'il faut les laisser s'exprimer tout de m&#234;me, Rennesman n'est pas con mais je le trouve un peu frustre ce n'est pas quelqu'un dont j'aurai une envie de me reposer sur une de ses &#233;paules.
Je crois que si il a toutefois envie de cr&#233;er un sujet sur la psychanalyse il devrait le faire parce qu'en venant ici il fait plus de mal que de bien &#224; tout le monde et met toutes les personnes ici pr&#233;sentes sur les dents.
Enfin merci &#224; quetzalk et bien s&#251;r SM pour vos messages, mais que voulez-vous ? Certaines personnes ne comprennent rien &#224; rien.


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Entre les interventions déplacées de rennesman, .
> Il faut croire, à vous lire, que Corentin ne valait pas mieux que ça. Je suis sûr que ça va bien l'aider.


Attend ,c'est évidemment pas dirigé contre lui..ou alors j'ai mal lu, mais c'est un fil qui parle de la depression,non?


----------



## rennesman (16 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien mais aujourd'hui, hier j'ai fait une sortie sympa avec mon papa.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant et nous avons bien ri et bien mangé.
> J'ai passé une excellente et aujourd'hui je me réveille avec un meilleur moral que les autres jours.
> Espérons que cela continue.
> ...



D'un je seme pas la zizanie, j'insulte personne,il me semble, de deux je suis pas fruste..je vois pas d'ou tu tiens ça...et de trois, je te souhaite sincérement de te reposer ....sur tes propes épaules!
enfin Mea maxima culpa...je me suis trompé
j'avais vu un sujet 'la depression' et je pensais que partant de toi tu l'élargissais à la depression en général, j'avais pas compris qu'il fallait parler uniquement de toi ou en rapport avec toi.
sincerement désolé.
je quitte donc ce thread ,cette fois.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Je parle pas que de moi mais ce n'est pas un topic sur la psychanalyse et l'histoire de celle-ci.
Ici je ne crois pas qu'il soit important de parler de cela mais plut&#244;t que si des gens d&#233;pressifs comme moi aient envie de laisser un message de ne pas avoir une personne dans ton genre qui d&#233;barque pour dire qu'il ne croit en telle ou telle m&#233;thode.
Mais juste des messages o&#249; l'on puisse parler des probl&#232;mes que l'on a et des avancements de notre vie.
Voil&#224; tout.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Quand j'ai post&#233; que j'avertissais les mod&#233;rateurs c'est pour que ce fil ne d&#233;vie pas trop car il est tr&#232;s sensible, m&#234;me Corentin &#224; compris, Doc*. Y en a un aussi qui n'a toujours pas compris et pas ouvert son fil (c'est pas pas moi qui l'ai dit si souvent et pas que dans ce sujet, chose admirable), dont le d&#233;bat ne peut qu'ici que faire merder la chose (et pas qu'on vienne me dire que c'&#233;tait pas pr&#233;visible). C'est plus clair ou il faut faire un dessin ? 

J'insulte les pseudos intellos quand je veux, quitte &#224; me faire bannir, parce que philosopher sans piger le sujet du Bar macg&#233;n&#233;ration je trouve &#231;a fort, tr&#232;s fort.

*tu vas me dire que je le prend en otage ? demande lui !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

SM et Rennesman, on se calme ! Ce thread est en voie de fermeture... j'espère qu'on en arrivera pas là !  Bon, je vais faire un peu de ménage dans vos insultes.


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un fil qui parle de la depression,non?



oui et non, c'est un fil o&#249; Corentin nous parle de lui et c'est bien. Le reste, franchement...  

Paul et Vir... euh Seb : je vous aime beaucoup. 
Corentin : prends soin de toi. 

_en passant, si quelqu'un a vu gribouille*, vous lui demanderez pourquoi il est pas intervenu sur ce sujet..._


* ou assimil&#233; !


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

Je me permets un petit mot en passant, Cor.
Nous ne nous connaissons pas, je crois.
Je viens de lire ce fil dans son intégralité : long, pesant.

Je ne connais rien aux toc, peu de chose à la dépression pour ne pas l'avoir vécue personnellement ou plutôt, pour ne pas en avoir trop souffert. J'ai eu la chance de trouver un homme de dialogue pour engager un travail de reconstruction. J'ai eu la chance d'avoir une compagne aimante et ferme.
Jamais à l'époque, je n'aurais dit, comme tu le fais ici, toutes mes souffrances  devant le monde, devant des "inconnus".

Mais je respecte ton choix, même si encore maintenant, je ne le ferais pas.
Je respecte la confiance que tu montres à tous ces habitués que tu cotoies ici depuis un an.
Et s'il est un autre choix que je respecte, c'est celui de t'éloigner de l'école, sans abandonner pour autant les études. Le milieu scolaire n'est pas l'endroit révé pour se refaire une santé. Mais te fixer un objectif ne pourra que t'aider à avancer. Peu importe que tu réussisses ton année scolaire ou pas, ce qui importe c'est la volonté qui t'anime.

Sinon, tu as tous mes voeux les plus sincères : reconstruis-toi, doucement s'il le faut car l'urgence n'est qu'une illusion : *le temps juste est le tien et celui de ceux que tu aimes.*

Adriano


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ton message mais pour moi c'est tout de m&#234;me plus facile de parler &#224; des inconnus et ceux-ci pour la plupart sont d'une sollicitude extraordinaire avec moi .


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

M&#234;me si tu n'as pas tord, on revient au sujet, merci, Foguenne


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> z'avez gagné, j'ai pressé le petit triangle... relisez le premier post.



D'autres auraient pu le faire avant....http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3440507&postcount=16


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

Sonny, nous sommes bien d'accord mais si on pouvait revenir au sujet...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

le ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Certe, point int&#233;ressant, mais en r&#233;fl&#233;chissant, vu que Cor me boule syst&#233;matiquement pour ce genre de chose, j'ai voulu le faire rire, et &#231;a a march&#233;. Une contribution comme une autre sur ce sujet personnel, en ce sens. Mais apparement bien vue. Ce sourire vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais je crois qu'il a son importance. A la deuxi&#232;me page c'&#233;tait facile de comprendre.


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Octobre 2005)

Je propose, à Rennesman, Quetzalk coucou: ), et autres, s'ils le veulent, de continuer cette discussion passionnante, au demeurant, sur l'intérêt ou pas de la "psy" sur un nouveau fil. Rennesman en tant que conducteur du traineau du Père Noël, je te laisse le soin de l'ouvrir, je ne manquerais pas d'y venir je peux t'en assurer. 

PS: Etonnant quand même ce nombre de coups de boules rouge qu'à reçu notre ami Rennesman alors qu'il s'est inscrit quasiment au même moment que moi... :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Je propose, à Rennesman, Quetzalk coucou: ), et autres, s'ils le veulent, de continuer cette discussion passionnante, au demeurant, sur l'intérêt ou pas de la "psy" sur un nouveau fil.



Sincèrement désolé pour avoir participé avec emportement à cette discussion déviée de ton thread  . Mais c'était trop tentant !  :love: 
Bon l'essentiel c'est comme tu dis que tu aies passé une bonne journée, un début d'éclaircie j'espère.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Je propose, à Rennesman, Quetzalk coucou: ), et autres, s'ils le veulent, de continuer cette discussion passionnante, au demeurant, sur l'intérêt ou pas de la "psy" sur un nouveau fil. Rennesman en tant que conducteur du traineau du Père Noël, je te laisse le soin de l'ouvrir, je ne manquerais pas d'y venir je peux t'en assurer.
> 
> PS: Etonnant quand même ce nombre de coups de boules rouge qu'à reçu notre ami Rennesman alors qu'il s'est inscrit quasiment au même moment que moi... :affraid:



J'aime pas les apprentis modérateurs, Le boulot était déjà fait, ton message me donne envie de répondre, et ainsi de suite...

C'est à cause de gens comme toi que ça part en couille !


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les apprentis modérateurs, Le boulot était déjà fait, ton message me donne envie de répondre, et ainsi de suite...
> 
> C'est à cause de gens comme toi que ça part en couille !


Oh ben non... :rose: 
Je suis un peu Mickey dans Fantasia, laisse-moi un peu rêver! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton message mais pour moi c'est tout de même plus facile de parler à des inconnus et ceux-ci pour la plupart sont d'une sollicitude extraordinaire avec moi .



Je confirme ...
Je ne pourrais pas parler de tous ça à mes amis car ça les rendraient trop malheureux alors que sur le forum il ya une distance et une écoute (enfin faut trier dans les deux dernières pages)

Quand à la psychanalyse, je n'ai pas vu de psy mais je me la suis faite toute seule
en lisant Karl gustav Jung, il est un peu moins porté sur le sexe comme freud et 
il voit un peu plus loin, enfin, ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien mais aujourd'hui, hier j'ai fait une sortie sympa avec mon papa.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant et nous avons bien ri et bien mangé.
> J'ai passé une excellente et aujourd'hui je me réveille avec un meilleur moral que les autres jours.
> Espérons que cela continue.
> ...


Voilà qui fait plaisir à lire (le début) 
Pour la suite de ton post


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

En effet, l'important est que Corentin puisse se sortir de cette dépression. "Pour ou contre la psychanalyse ?" reste un débat intellectuel, mais qui n'est d'aucune utilité lorsque, comme ce fut mon cas, on se retrouve face à la grave dépression d'un être cher (ma compagne en l'occurence). Au départ on se sent totalement démuni et impuissant. On peut avoir lu tout sur le sujet, quand on doit conduire quelqu'un d'urgence à l'hôpital en pleine nuit, en raison d'une crise d'angoisse extrême, on est au pied du mur et plus rien ne compte. Et çà c'est une véritable expérience qui balaye les constructions intellectuelles de tous ordres.
L'important est que Corentin soit soigné par des praticiens honnêtes et compétents en qui il ait confiance, afin de retrouver le tonus et la joie de vivre auquel il a droit. Je lui déconseillerai même de se lancer dans des lectures "psy" pour le moment, si cette idée l'avait un jour effleuré.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Non cela ne m'a jamais int&#233;ress&#233; outre mesure  ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non cela ne m'a jamais intéressé outre mesure  ...



Eh ben tant mieux !
Et bonne journée à toi, Corentin.


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut Cor  

Comment va le moral aujourd'hui ? Que fais-tu en règle générale la journée ? Tu lis, oui bon tu va sur MacG . D'autres choses (télé, jeux video, activités sportives) ?
Tu as commencé tes cours pas correspondance ? Si oui trouves-tu l'énergie de travailler seul ? Parce que c'est vrai que ce n'est pas forcément évident de se motiver.



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par Cor
> Merci pour ton message mais pour moi c'est tout de même plus facile de parler à des inconnus et ceux-ci pour la plupart sont d'une sollicitude extraordinaire avec moi .
> 
> ...


Il est beaucoup plus simple de parler à des étrangers, ceux bien sûr qui sont disponibles pour écouter (enfin lire :rateau: ) et ont de l'empathie, qu'à ses proches qui bien souvent ne comprennent pas, ou sont dans un grand désarroi et ne sont pas "capables", même s'ils le veulent de toutes leurs forces, d'être disponibles. Trop d'inquiétude peut-être fait qu'ils sont paralysés, je ne sais pas...

Je me suis souvent entendu dire par ma mère, "mais maitrise-toi enfin, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu te mets dans cet état" quand j'essayais d'aller vers elle pour parler quand j'avais des moments de fortes angoisses. Bah à force hein j'ai renoncé... Et je me suis rendue compte que certaines personnes que je connaissais à peine, m'ont souvent plus écoutée et apportée du soutien, des avis constructifs, etc.
Quelque part c'est terrible, mais c'est comme ça.

Pour ma part, cette année, j'ai entamé tambours battants une grande révolution "communication" avec mes parents, pas évident, mais c'est quand même important. Je crois malgré tout qu'il faut commencé a avoir trouvé un peu de sérénité en soi avant d'aller vers une démarche comme celle là. Du moins pour moi, c'est comme ça que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non cela ne m'a jamais intéressé outre mesure  ...



Salut mon grand......
'tain, il fait du bruit ton thread...
l'etait chaud hier...
bon, comment va...?
tu commences tes cours par correspondance bientot...?
tu as attaqué, deja peut etre....ça roule, pas trop dur...?
en tout cas, bise...!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, l'important est que Corentin puisse se sortir de cette dépression. "Pour ou contre la psychanalyse ?" reste un débat intellectuel, mais qui n'est d'aucune utilité (...)




*Donc, super*
on peut continuer à racconter des conneries et rigoler





:bebe:


----------



## boddy (17 Octobre 2005)

Ma petite contribution, pour te souhaiter une bonne journée et, pour regretter les pseudos intellos qui se sont défoulés ce week-end !


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Il est beaucoup plus simple de parler à des étrangers, ceux bien sûr qui sont disponibles pour écouter (enfin lire :rateau: ) et ont de l'empathie, qu'à ses proches qui bien souvent ne comprennent pas, ou sont dans un grand désarroi et ne sont pas "capables", même s'ils le veulent de toutes leurs forces, d'être disponibles. Trop d'inquiétude peut-être fait qu'ils sont paralysés, je ne sais pas...
> (...)


A un étranger, on peut tout dire, il n'est pas impliqué dans notre vie, tout les trucs un peu "honteux" ou qui risquerait de froisser les gens qu'on aime, ça peut sortir avec quelqu'un d'extérieur - de même, son jugement, si jugement il y a, ne nous atteint pas, ou beaucoup moins.

De même, ce quelqu'un est plus à même de les entendre, ça ne le boulverse pas autant puisqu'il ne nous connait pas, ça ne génère chez lui aucun sentiment de culpabilité, il est plus à même de voir la situation froidement.

Je ne sais plus qui parlait d'écriture automatique, ça peut être une aide - quoi de plus neutre qu'une feuille de papier ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Oui bien s&#251;r aujourd'hui je commence les cours vu que je fais mes examens dans 3 mois et demi.
J'esp&#232;re r&#233;ussir et pour l'instant &#231;a va.
Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; vous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sûr aujourd'hui je commence les cours vu que je fais mes examens dans 3 mois et demi.
> J'espère réussir et pour l'instant ça va.
> Bonne journée à vous.



bah!, y a pas de raison de pas reussir, les cours par correspondance, c'est surtout de l'organisation,
apres...c'est tranquille.......
ça te laisse meme plus de temps pour travailler...


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus qui parlait d'écriture automatique, ça peut être une aide - quoi de plus neutre qu'une feuille de papier ?


Oui c'est vrai quelqu'un a évoqué ça plus haut... 
Je dois dire que c'est également un exutoire : je griffonais des pages, je relisais et je déchirais immédiatement.

@Cor
Dans 3 mois et demi des examens... Tu fais quoi ? Niveau BTS, IUT, Deug, autre ? Quelle discipline ?


PS: ben j'y peux rien, je suis curieuse... :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (17 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus qui parlait d'écriture automatique, ça peut être une aide - quoi de plus neutre qu'une feuille de papier ?



Ecrire une sorte de journal peut être très utile, à partir du moment où ça permet de prendre du recul sur sa vie, ses émotions etc, même si ça n'a rien à voir avec un échange avec un être humain (ça permet aussi d'écrire des choses trop dures à dire). Le risque étant de tourner en rond autour de ses constats négatifs, regrets ou mauvais souvenirs...
Par contre l'écriture automatique en tant que telle (telle qu'elle a été imaginée par les surréalistes) peut être relativement dangereuse (si, si...) parce qu'elle peut être très destructurante. Probablement pire quand on va déjà mal à la base.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai quelqu'un a évoqué ça plus haut...
> Je dois dire que c'est également un exutoire : je griffonais des pages, je relisais et je déchirais immédiatement.
> 
> @Cor
> ...



Je finis d'abord mes études secondaires par le jury central pour ceux qui connaissent et l'année prochaine, je vais soit à l'université soit faire un graduat en infographie, je sais pas encore.


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je finis d'abord mes études secondaires par le jury central pour ceux qui connaissent et l'année prochaine, je vais soit à l'université soit faire un graduat en infographie, je sais pas encore.



:rateau: :rateau: heu moi je ne connais pas... C'est au Québec ?? :rose: 


Hippocampe ou de l'art de poser des questions à deux balles. :casse: 
Mais mais mais... en fac, une prof nous avez dit : "il n'y a pas de questions bêtes". Bah depuis ce jour, j'applique ce digne enseignement.


----------



## sofiping (17 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ..... parce qu'elle peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s destructurante. Probablement pire quand on va d&#233;j&#224; mal &#224; la base.



Ah non , moi j'ai pas mal a la base ... et toi Cor la base ... elle gaaaaaaze ?

j'ai rien maitris&#233; ...ecriture automatic !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, super*
> on peut continuer à racconter des conneries et rigoler
> 
> C'est ironique ?


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ecrire une sorte de journal peut être très utile, à partir du moment où ça permet de prendre du recul sur sa vie, ses émotions etc, même si ça n'a rien à voir avec un échange avec un être humain (ça permet aussi d'écrire des choses trop dures à dire). Le risque étant de tourner en rond autour de ses constats négatifs, regrets ou mauvais souvenirs...
> Par contre l'écriture automatique en tant que telle (telle qu'elle a été imaginée par les surréalistes) peut être relativement dangereuse (si, si...) parce qu'elle peut être très destructurante. Probablement pire quand on va déjà mal à la base.


Bon, alors pas d'écriture automatique dans ce sens là.
Par automatique, j'entendais réflexe, exhutoire favori, presque besoin vital...
Effectivement, il y a le risque de tourner en rond, d'alimenter la noirceur en la structurant. Mais aussi la possibilité de la vider, comme on le fait d'un abcès.

Ca peut aussi faire une sorte d'électrochoc, non ? Une façon de relativiser en les relisant dans les moments de calme, de prendre de la distance.
Moi, ça m'a aidé (après Hippo la poseuse de question coucou: ), iKool l'égocentrique  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: heu moi je ne connais pas... C'est au Québec ?? :rose:
> 
> 
> Hippocampe ou de l'art de poser des questions à deux balles. :casse:
> Mais mais mais... en fac, une prof nous avez dit : "il n'y a pas de questions bêtes". Bah depuis ce jour, j'applique ce digne enseignement.



Non en Belgique .


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> -lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> @Cor
> En Belgique... bien bien  ... comme quoi j'ai eu raison de poser la question.
> 
> Erf, en même temps, je sais pas pourquoi j'suis allée chercher si loin que le Québec !! :rateau:Y'avait aussi l'option de la Suisse !



Oui mais tu me diras que ces 3 là c'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc et blonc bannet ... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ironique ?



Pourquoi voudrais-tu que ce soit ironique ? 
Si on arrive à faire rigoler Corentin avec nos conneries, malgré tout, c'est déjà pas mal tu trouves pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Octobre 2005)

J'ai attendu avant d'intervenir ... j'ai tout lu, du premier au dernier post ... un peu chaque jour selon mon humeur et mes envies !
Cor ... je voudrais tellement que tu t'en sortes vite, car, de toutes manières, je suis certain que tu vas t'en sortir ... le tout est de laisser un peu de temps au temps et surtout de faire comme tu fais : en parler ouvertement, n'importe où, n'importe quand et avec n'importe qui... l'important est de partager !
Certains savent ici que la dépression est un problème qui me touche énormément puisqu'elle a frappé au sein de ma famille !
Je sais aussi qu'il est tout-à-fait possible de s'en sortir à condition d'oser en parler et d'orienter sa vie vers un centre d'intérêt quel qu'il soit... 
Et si ma femme, car c'est d'elle qu'il s'agit, réussit à s'en sortir, c'est qu'elle a trouvé ce centre d'intérêt qui détourne sa "maladie" ... tout doucement, elle commence à revivre et tu ne peux pas savoir combien j'en suis heureux...
Courage Cor ... tends nous ta main ... il y a ici des dizaines et des dizaines de "posteurs" prêts à te soutenir...
Je t'embrasse ... amicalement bien entendu ...!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai attendu avant d'intervenir ... j'ai tout lu, du premier au dernier post ... un peu chaque jour selon mon humeur et mes envies !
> Cor ... je voudrais tellement que tu t'en sortes vite, car, de toutes manières, je suis certain que tu vas t'en sortir ... le tout est de laisser un peu de temps au temps et surtout de faire comme tu fais : en parler ouvertement, n'importe où, n'importe quand et avec n'importe qui... l'important est de partager !
> Certains savent ici que la dépression est un problème qui me touche énormément puisqu'elle a frappé au sein de ma famille !
> Je sais aussi qu'il est tout-à-fait possible de s'en sortir à condition d'oser en parler et d'orienter sa vie vers un centre d'intérêt quel qu'il soit...
> ...



c'est à cette heure ci que t'arrives toi...
Mais au final, c'est toujours à point


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2005)

question :

est-ce que le chimilimilimibiglebowski tient dans la main... tient dans la main ?


----------



## sofiping (17 Octobre 2005)

Oui MGZ Além ..... a quoi pensez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

&#192; un ver de terre de chez moulinottttt.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bien mais aujourd'hui, hier j'ai fait une sortie sympa avec mon papa.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant et nous avons bien ri et bien mangé.
> J'ai passé une excellente et aujourd'hui je me réveille avec un meilleur moral que les autres jours.
> Espérons que cela continue.



Je crois que tu as trouvé là une des voies principales qui mèneront à ta guérison  Prends conscience de ce que tu as


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> À un ver de terre de chez moulinottttt.



BRAVOOOOO !! Vous avez gagné une tringle à rideaux.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors pas d'écriture automatique dans ce sens là.
> Par automatique, j'entendais réflexe, exhutoire favori, presque besoin vital...
> Effectivement, il y a le risque de tourner en rond, d'alimenter la noirceur en la structurant. Mais aussi la possibilité de la vider, comme on le fait d'un abcès.
> 
> ...




voilà c'est ce que je voulais dire  
ben j'ai plus rien à dire  

finalement je me suis mis à écrire des poèmes que j'ai relut et que j'ai montré
j'ai découvert par hasard que j'aimais bien écrire  

et y'a plein d'exercices d'écriture super ludique 
genre découper des phrases dans un magazine à la con et faire des phrases
en essayant d'être cohérent

et puis y'a l'improvisation théâtrale qui m'a bien aidé
on peut faire la débile en groupe et sa soulage


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2005)

Ou participer au thread du bar "et avec la tête..." 

Comment ? De la promo ? Ben oui, peut-être un peu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

j'ai essayé mais j'suis un peu trop lente et pis faut suivre assidument ...


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

...Carpe Diem !!!!  
c'est tout


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Octobre 2005)

Hello Cor


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

cor :love: :love: :love: 

juste un tout petit mot pour te souhaiter un w.e. tout aussi sympa que celui de la semaine derniere

biizouzz :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (22 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir Cor  

Ca fait quelques jours déjà qu'on a pas de tes nouvelles... J'espère que tu te portes bien. 

Comme Robertav, je te souhaite un bon w-e.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Oui bonjour &#224; tous et &#224; toutes.
Ici &#231;a va un peu mieux, je travaille donc j'ai plus trop le temps de r&#233;pondre.
Merci &#224; tous !


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Cool !!   
Contente que tu ailles mieux. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonjour à tous et à toutes.
> Ici ça va un peu mieux, je travaille donc j'ai plus trop le temps de répondre.
> Merci à tous !




....
alors, le boulot...?
pas trop dur, ça roule...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça va un peu mieux, je travaille donc j'ai plus trop le temps de répondre.


C'est bien, ça... Car il est bien connu que l'oisiveté est mère de tous les vices...


----------



## Lila (27 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, ça... Car il est bien connu que l'oisiveté est mère de tous les vices...



...et l'heureux papa c'est qui ?  (des noms des noms!!!!!)....


----------



## garfield (27 Octobre 2005)

J'ai été trés touché par ton témoignage Cor, je souhaite que tout aille en s'améliorant pour toi et si tu as besoin d'avoir des "oreilles" attentives pour parler de tes soucis, tu n'est pas mieux tombé qu'ici oû les gens forment une sympathique petite famille et se préocupent les uns des autres, même si pour beaucoup ça reste virtuel...on fait ce qu'on peut!

Bonne journée et à bientôt j'espère! 

Garf


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

J'ai ouvert pour la premi&#232;re fois ce fil ya quelques minutes...

Tout d'abord, je tiens &#224; t&#233;moigner &#224; l'ami Cor toute ma sympathie :love:
J'ai la chance de n'avoir jamais v&#233;cu ce que tu vis, mais je connais bien &#233;videmment des personnes qui sont dans ton cas, et qui, c'est pire, refusent d'en parler, car ce serait reconna&#238;tre qu'elles ont un probleme :sick:
 Bravo pour ton courage en tout cas 

Si les forums peuvent constituer un lieu d'&#233;coute ( j'me comprends ), eh ben, quoi qu'on en dise ( gnagnagnaaaa, relations virtuelles etc !  ) eh bien tant mieux !!!!


----------



## Hippocampe (31 Octobre 2005)

Aloa Cor  
J'espère que tu vas bien.


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

En souhaitant que tu ailles mieux


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Novembre 2005)

Cor, à défaut d'avoir une dépression, tu en bois une ou deux tout de même de temps en temps ? Modérement bien sûr !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben c'est fin ça monsieur Dendrimère Dalors !!!


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Alo*h*a Cor ...



........

(les points ne sont là que pour pouvoir poster le message : je ne savais pas qu'il fallait un nombre minimal de caractères)

Pendant que j'y suis, un message "d'espoir" : tu sais, Cor, la dépression, on en sort parfois un peu sans s'en rendre compte. On a le blues mais le sommeil est revenu, l'appétit avec et on apprécie encore davantage les bons moments ...

(j'en conviens, c'est un peu simplet, mais c'est ce qui m'est arrivé)


----------



## Hippocampe (1 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ........
> 
> (les points ne sont là que pour pouvoir poster le message : je ne savais pas qu'il fallait un nombre minimal de caractères)
> 
> ...



D'abord merci Bompi pour cette rectification  
Ensuite, non ce n'est pas simplet à mon sens, on ne se réveille pas du jour en lendemain en disant "ça y est !!" C'est aussi comme ça que ça s'est passé pour moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, non ce n'est pas simplet à mon sens, on ne se réveille pas du jour en lendemain en disant "ça y est !!"



ah ben nan, sinon ça se saurait...
c'est con, ce serait sympa...
quoique, ya bien un jour ou te dis : "ca y est!" alors que ca yest depuis longtemps, mais tu ne t'en rends compte qu'a ce moment la...


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai, un jour, tu fais le point, et tu te dis: 
"l&#224;, &#231;a va bien, je suis bien " m&#234;me si &#231;a fait quelques temps d&#233;j&#224; que &#231;a dure, on s'en rend pas tout de suite compte


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, un jour, tu fais le point, et tu te dis:
> "là, ça va bien, je suis bien " même si ça fait quelques temps déjà que ça dure, on s'en rend pas tout de suite compte


et pis t'as qu'a repeter c'que j'dis aussi!!


----------



## melimelo2 (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.

merci
contact: melaniechabrier@hotmail.fr


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

melimelo2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
> N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.
> ...


mouais...
c'est marrant passque justement je cherche un editeur... (pas activement ok) mais la, j'ai pas la grosse confiance...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

melimelo2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
> N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.
> ...



J'aimes pas trop ce que tu dis là
Tu débarques et veut faire du profit sur nos problèmes :mouais: 
Si ton message est sérieux pourquoi n'y a t'il aucune information dans ton profil ?
Quelle est ta maison d'édition ?
Tu ne serais pas plutôt étudiante : http://www.cinecours.com/entrescen.htm

Tu ne me rassures pas du tout et tu m'énerves presque


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Je laisse exprimer mon &#233;norme scepticisme quand au post de cette inconnue...


----------



## Hippocampe (1 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et pis t'as qu'a repeter c'que j'dis aussi!!



Ouais mais Pierrou est un peu plus subtile...  

En tout cas, merci d'avoir si gentiment résumé ce que je voulais dire, mais que je n'ai pas su exprimer


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quoique, ya bien un jour ou te dis : "ca y est!" alors que ca yest depuis longtemps, mais tu ne t'en rends compte qu'a ce moment la...




Avis à la population des dindes, Bobbynountchak m'a démasquée... fuyons.


----------



## juju palavas (1 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse exprimer mon énorme scepticisme quand au post de cette inconnue...



 ben les prolèmes des uns font le pognon des autres...ou allors j'ai pas compris...


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Ca doit &#234;tre un peu &#231;a.... va falloir faire gaffe sur certains threads....
On nous surveille on dirait... mais chut !


----------



## juju palavas (1 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être un peu ça.... va falloir faire gaffe sur certains threads....
> On nous surveille on dirait... mais chut !


une senariste de la cinecita???


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Ou pire....
Un envoy&#233; de Jean Luc Delarue !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être un peu ça.... va falloir faire gaffe sur certains threads....
> On nous surveille on dirait... mais chut !



J'ai bien l'impression, surtout que cette melimelo2 n'a posté qu'une fois et c'est ici :hein: 
Si elle avait une maison d'édition assez sérieuse on retrouverait son nom et sa maison d'édition sur google et son serveur ne serait pas hotmail ...
J'ai signifié que j'aimais pas du tout cela aux grands administrateur mais que peuvent ils faire ?
Sachant que j'ai moi même découvert le forum macg en recherchant dans google, j'imagines que cette discussion est visible de partout et par tout le monde. Après tout je m'en fous qu'elle soit visible mais j'aimes pas du tout qu'on fasse des propositions malhonnêtes à des personnes qui sont dans la détresse qui pourraient croire que c'est la solution de leurs problèmes   

Mais après tous ces posts ça m'étonnerait que quelqu'un la prenne au sérieux, enfin j'espère


----------



## Hippocampe (1 Novembre 2005)

melimelo2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
> N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.
> ...



J'ai l'impression  d'être prise pour un lapin de six semaines !! :hein:  
Hou hou, melimelo2, tu crois qu'on est pas fini ou quoi...
C'te bonne blague, nous (enfin moi :rateau: ) des auteurs ? Ca sent la flatterie malhonnête à plein nez ça.
Tu recherches de nouveaux talents ? C'est pas la Star'Ac ici !!


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Ya un thread l&#224; dessus ,si tu veuc parler de la StarAc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

et allez on fait la même chose ailleurs : http://www.sitespourenfants.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=2174


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

Elle est partout cette fille 

C'est un agent de la matrice :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

une autre et je sors : http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...d=1+melaniechabrier@hotmail.fr&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8

A bon entendeur


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2005)

melimelo2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
> N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.
> ...



Quelle maison d'édition représentez-vous? Peut-on en savoir plus?...


----------



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle maison d'édition représentez-vous? Peut-on en savoir plus?...





Citation:
Posté par melimelo2
Bonjour à tous,

j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.

merci
contact: melaniechabrier_at_hotmail.fr

 voyons melanie chabrier international


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> une autre et je sors : http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...d=1+melaniechabrier@hotmail.fr&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8
> 
> A bon entendeur


Sacré cursus 



> Email    : melaniechabrier_at_hotmail.fr
> Posté le : 09-04-05 à 15:58
> Titre    : Recherche d'emploi saisonnier
> 
> Je suis etudiante en premiere année de lettre à l'université d'Aix en Provence. J'habite à Marseille et je recherche actuellement pour le mois de juillet un emploi saisonnier.J'ai notamment eu une expérience en tant qu'agent de maintenance aux F.A.I.L. au mois de juillet 2004 (*plonge, aide cisine, service, nettoyage des locaux). Par ailleurs j'ai déjà effectué quelques gardes d'enfants*


Et passer directement de la cuisine au salon d'un éditeur 
C'est de la promotion canapé :rateau:​


----------



## katelijn (2 Novembre 2005)

Aarrrfff, elle y arrivera cette petite


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sacré cursus
> 
> 
> Et passer directement de la cuisine au salon d'un éditeur
> ...


 
Je suis viscieuse et j'ai répondu à l'annonce ...
J'ai mis sa propre adresse email et ça a marché


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

melimelo2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai suivi attentivement vos discussions...je suis auteur et éditeur...je suis à la recherche d'auteur comme vous qui sans le savoir apportez beaucoup aux lecteurs , souvent dans le même cas!
> N'hésitez pas à me répondre et à m'envoyer des textes, des récits de votre vie, drôle ou pas, des journaux intimes entier, parlez en à vos amis. C'ets un message sérieux je vosu rassure, contrats et publications.
> ...





Dis-moi, Mélanie, tu aimes le SPAM ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, Mélanie, tu aimes le SPAM ?



Le jambon en boîte ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais après tous ces posts ça m'étonnerait que quelqu'un la prenne au sérieux



C'est assez bien résumé.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

On est rendu où avec la dépression??
J'arrive trop tard elle est passée!
:sleep:


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> On est rendu o&#249; avec la d&#233;pression??
> J'arrive trop tard elle est pass&#233;e!
> :sleep:



Une question en passant, tu as lu tout le fil et surtout le premier post, ou tu d&#233;barques &#224; l'arrache ?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Fallait pas le dire que je suis passée de 6 à 11, que je suis nouvelle venue. J'en aurais pour des mois de lecture avant de dire un mot!!
 si je ne sautais pas quelques pages! M'enfin. 

ya quelqu'un qui lit attentivement 


 :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas le dire que je suis passée de 6 à 11, que je suis nouvelle venue. J'en aurais pour des mois de lecture avant de dire un mot!!
> si je ne sautais pas quelques pages! M'enfin.
> 
> ya quelqu'un qui lit attentivement
> ...





Y a des sujets où ça se fait.


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas le dire que je suis passée de 6 à 11, que je suis nouvelle venue. J'en aurais pour des mois de lecture avant de dire un mot!!
> si je ne sautais pas quelques pages! M'enfin.
> 
> ya quelqu'un qui lit attentivement
> ...



Heu oui je crois, comme dit au dessus. Ben dire un mot c'est bien, mais encore faut-il qu'il soit construtif  
Parfois il est plus constructif d'être un peu passif : à savoir ne faire que lire.

Bah mais c'est mon avis et je le partage.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai beaucoup h&#233;sit&#233; avant de poster alors je vais essay&#233; de ne pas faire d'imper. 
*Cor*, je ne sais quoi dire, j'ai eu mon lot de soucis comme tout le monde, mais &#231;a ne me donne pas le droit de te donner quelque conseille que se soit. 
La seule chose que je puisse te dire est un peut banal et sans doute inutile, mais je te souhaite de te r&#233;tablir tr&#232;s vite.  

aller, j'esp&#232;re te revoir tr&#232;s bient&#244;t sur le forum au meilleur de ta forme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> aller, j'espère te revoir très bientôt sur le forum au meilleur de ta forme.



ça, on est tous d'accord........

quoi de neuf au fait Cor...?...


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2005)

Cor, le specialiste du Corps à Corps, du Cor à Roncevaux, et du Cor à Nichons !  
Bonne journée à toi !!!!


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

...mes victimes...

Ce qui les caractérise : peu me savent en elles...
Ce qui me caractérise :  je suis polymorphe...

On m'a donné un nom : dépression
Mais ce n'est qu'un nom commun...

Commun à bien des réalités différentes.
Depuis l'humeur maussade, la simple déprime ou le stress jusqu'à la dépression majeure, qui, elle même est maintenant subdivisée en degrés de gravité...

Que je m'exprime par la mauvaise humeur ou bien le silence ou encore le suicide, j'émets toujours des signes mais bien peu savent me pister, me décrypter à commencer par mon hôte...

Pourtant...

J'ai un dénominateur commun, un fléchissement du tonus psychique de mon hôte...

Que je me manifeste par la fatigue, la langueur, la tristesse, les pleurs, les angoisses, les troubles du sommeil, le désir de destruction, que ces manifestations soient bruyantes ou silencieuses, elles sont bien là... 

Là où je suis dangereuse, c'est quand je suis cachée et muette...

Lorsque je commence à m'exprimer, c'est pour amorcer le chemin de la rédemption mais celui-ci est long, tortueux et fragile...
Une certitude : si mon hôte veut se débarrasser de moi, il lui faut une lumière, un guide...

__________________________________________​

Dépression


			
				Texte rédigé par Corinne Dupuy - Fondation pour la Recherche Médicale a dit:
			
		

> Apathie, tristesse, angoisse, anxiété, fatigue, épuisement, stress, « déprime », « cafard », spleen, abattement, mélancolie, neurasthénie, lassitude, langueur... la liste est longue de tous les états qui peuvent dégrader l'humeur et diminuer les affects des individus, de façon profonde ou passagère. Pour autant, peut-on toujours parler de « dépression », comme le laisserait penser une certaine dérive verbale actuelle, prompte à dramatiser et à généraliser les difficultés quotidiennes ? À l'inverse, doit-on systématiquement écarter ce diagnostic en méconnaissant tous les « masques » qu'est susceptible de revêtir cette affection polymorphe (pour cette raison, une grande partie des dépressions n'est pas diagnostiquée) ? Une approche complexe pour un syndrome souvent flou dans l'esprit du grand public mais dont les critères diagnostiques, depuis une quinzaine d?années, ont été précisés, et qu'il paraît utile de clarifier tant il touche un nombre considérable de personnes dans toutes les régions du monde et tant il peut avoir de répercussions graves sur leur santé, voire sur leur vie privée et sociale.
> ...
> Dossier réalisé en collaboration avec :
> Dr Edmond Guillibert, psychiatre à l'hôpital européen Georges Pompidou
> ...


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Novembre 2005)

un p'ti  en passant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là où je suis dangereuse, c'est quand je suis cachée et muette...


... Pour en avoir fait l'expérience un jour...


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour en avoir fait l'expérience un jour...


Juste sur le fil, le mur entre le vide, le néant et la survie puis la vie...

La frontière invisible avec le passage à l'acte, vers le suicide


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Novembre 2005)

Cor , il y a une amélioration ?


----------



## sibileau.raymond (6 Novembre 2005)

Je découvre ce soir ton message et les signes sympa que tu as reçus.
D'abord je veux pas te donner de conseil : chacun est différent? et c'est toi qui est le mieux placé por savoir ce qui te convient, à toi, aujourd'hui.
Simplement cherche sans arrêt : la réponse qui est Ok pour toi aujourd'hui ne sera peut être plus adaptée demain? parce que tu évolues, pas forcément en aggravation -heureusement- mais aussi en cheminant vers des moments meilleurs.
Mon expérience de ce qu'on appelle les "sciences humaines" m'a appris que RIEN n'est à négliger et qu'il n'y a pas que les sciences officielles qui soient efficaces.
C'est TOI qui est important et sûrement que TU es important pour des gens autour de toi?
Des fois ils sont si habitués à nous qu'ils ne nous voient plus vraiment !!!
allez, si tu veux un sourire pour finir, je te dirai ce qui dit Geluk (Le chat) aujourd'hui : 
c'est un mec il est très humain avec son chien
son chien lui rend bien
il  est très canin avec son maitre.

Bon courage Cor


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Cor , il y a une amélioration ?


 T'es sûr que t'as tout bon en l'apostrophant de la sorte :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ou pire....
> Un envoyé de Jean Luc Delarue !



Ouais ça y ressemble fort, cela ne paraît pas être un message intéressant...


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que t'as tout bon en l'apostrophant de la sorte :mouais:



C'est sans doute maladroit de le faire de cette manière là, mais c'est vrai que Cor se fait rare sur le fil ces temps-ci...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Je suis là, mais je ne vois pas d'amélioration effective et je puis vous dire que si c'était le cas il y'aurait eu un message.


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que t'as tout bon en l'apostrophant de la sorte :mouais:





Il répond de la sorte


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là, mais je ne vois pas d'amélioration effective.


Ah, tu lis mes posts.


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mon post de la dernière fois semblait sans doute très naïf, et Bobbynountchak ne s'est pas privé pour me le faire sentir  , mais c'est une réalité: l'amélioration ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain.

Pour autant, tu ne notes pas des petits frémissements de "mieux" ? Des choses anodines...
Je sais pas... le fait de travailler chez toi, ne t'apporte pas un peu de "calme" puisque tu n'es plus obligé d'affronter les autres et de leur faire croire que tout va bien, et te permet de concentrer sur toi sans te soucier de l'oeil du voisin ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

sibileau.raymond a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre ce soir ton message et les signes sympa que tu as reçus.
> D'abord je veux pas te donner de conseil : chacun est différent? et c'est toi qui est le mieux placé por savoir ce qui te convient, à toi, aujourd'hui.



Tu ne voulais pas donner de conseils mais c'est que tu fais finalament  



			
				sibileau.raymond a dit:
			
		

> Simplement cherche sans arrêt : la réponse qui est Ok pour toi aujourd'hui ne sera peut être plus adaptée demain? parce que tu évolues, pas forcément en aggravation -heureusement- mais aussi en cheminant vers des moments meilleurs.
> Mon expérience de ce qu'on appelle les "sciences humaines" m'a appris que RIEN n'est à négliger et qu'il n'y a pas que les sciences officielles qui soient efficaces.
> C'est TOI qui est important et sûrement que TU es important pour des gens autour de toi?
> Des fois ils sont si habitués à nous qu'ils ne nous voient plus vraiment !!!
> ...



Les sciences officielles ... en comparaison aux sciences occultes ?


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Pour autant, tu ne notes pas des petits frémissements de "mieux" ? Des choses anodines...
> Je sais pas... le fait de travailler chez toi, ne t'apporte pas un peu de "calme" puisque tu n'es plus obligé d'affronter les autres et de leur faire croire que tout va bien, et te permet de concentrer sur toi sans te soucier de l'oeil du voisin ??


Travailler chez soi est un vrai piège quand on est dans le tunnel   
C'est un replis, une fausse quiétude :hein:


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les sciences officielles ... en comparaison aux sciences occultes ?


Tu as remarqué aussi :mouais: 
C'est une phrase malheureuse et mal venue


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là, mais je ne vois pas d'amélioration effective et je puis vous dire que si c'était le cas il y'aurait eu un message.


C'est un long et lent chemin, semé de minuscules cailloux, à peine visibles  
Mais, sûr, le chemin est bien là et les cailloux aussi


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Travailler chez soi est un vrai piège quand on est dans le tunnel
> C'est un replis, une fausse quiétude :hein:


 je sais ce que travailler chez soi entraine (pour le tester moi même), surtout à long terme, c'est pour ça (mais je me suis abstenue de le dire) que je ne trouvais pas que c'était une bonne idée lorsque Cor l'a écrit dans son premier post. Je n'ai pas à donner mon avis là-dessus.
Visiblement ça semblait trés important pour lui de ne plus avoir à feindre face à ses camarades, puisque ça lui demande de l'énergie qu'il n'a pas.

Prêcher le faux pour connaître le vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu as remarqué aussi :mouais:
> C'est une phrase malheureuse et mal venue



Oui car si l'on ne devait s'autoriser à penser que par le biais de l'officiel ben  
on ne pense plus :hein:


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> je sais ce que travailler chez soi entraine (pour le tester moi même), surtout à long terme, c'est pour ça (mais je me suis abstenue de le dire) que je ne trouvais pas que c'était une bonne idée lorsque Cor l'a écrit dans son premier post. Je n'ai pas à donner mon avis là-dessus.
> Visiblement ça semblait trés important pour lui de ne plus avoir à feindre face à ses camarades, puisque ça lui demande de l'énergie qu'il n'a pas.
> 
> Prêcher le faux pour connaître le vrai.


Conseiller  Non :casse: 
Par contre, d'expérience, quand on a soi même crapahuté dans ce parcours du combattant, cheminé dans les méandres de cette mine sans fin, on peut susurrer les erreurs à ne pas commettre, indiquer les galeries à ne pas explorer 

Tout ce qui est gain de temps, d'énergie, ce qui épargne la douleur  :rose:


----------



## Hippocampe (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Conseiller  Non :casse:


   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, d'expérience, quand on a soi même crapahuté dans ce parcours du combattant, cheminé dans les méandres de cette mine sans fin, on peut susurrer les erreurs à ne pas commettre, indiquer les galeries à ne pas explorer
> 
> Tout ce qui est gain de temps, d'énergie, ce qui épargne la douleur  :rose:


Ce serait si simple c'est c'était comme cela...
Malheureusement, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut soi-même faire l'expérience des choses, même si on a été mis en garde, guidé, conseillé, pour comprendre et sortir vainqueur. 
L'exploration des galeries est aussi un pas vers la guérison, AMHA.
De toutes les manières, le sentiment d'être incompris est bien souvent tel, que l'on n'accorde aucuns crédits aux conseils que l'on peut nous prodiguer.
Enfin bien sûr, c'est ma vision des choses, et je ne demande à personne d'y adhérer.


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait si simple c'est c'était comme cela...
> Malheureusement, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut soi-même faire l'expérience des choses, même si on a été mis en garde, guidé, conseillé, pour comprendre et sortir vainqueur.
> L'exploration des galeries est aussi un pas vers la guérison, AMHA.
> De toutes les manières, le sentiment d'être incompris est bien souvent tel, que l'on n'accorde aucuns crédits aux conseils que l'on peut nous prodiguer.
> Enfin bien sûr, c'est ma vision des choses, et je ne demande à personne d'y adhérer.


D'où mon :



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Conseiller  Non :casse:


----------



## Hippocampe (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir Cor   
Tu ne nous donnes pas beaucoup de nouvelles en ce moment... 
Perso, j'aimerai bien en avoir...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les sciences officielles ... en comparaison aux sciences occultes ?



Y a des coups de pied occultes qui se perdent


----------



## sofiping (24 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Travailler chez soi est un vrai piège quand on est dans le tunnel
> C'est un replis, une fausse quiétude :hein:



Pour en avoir fait les frais et ...trés lourdement... je suis entierement d'accord avec toi c'est , entre autres , ce qui m'a fait descendre au fond du trou ... lorsque tu es seul chez toi ...tu es seul avec ton pire ennemi , toi même .
Il faut berner ses plus sombres pensées en leurs fesant prendre l'air ... les mal mener dans une activité physique (ça , ça sauve !) , les oublier en explorant le vaste monde , même si tu ne vas pas bien loin .....

Il faut aller se frotter pour générer de la chaleur ... pour produire de l'energie , de la bonne qui réchauffe  

Cor ... sort de ton corp !!


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Exactement, moi qui frime tout le temps, j'ai aussi des bas.

Là, je sens que la pente commence à devenir glissante ces jours-ci.

J'me casse du taf avant l'heure, des fois j'y vais même pas... Surtout je les emmerde (dans tous les sens du terme)

Je vais passer plus de temps à me faire plaisir : sortir, bourrer des radasses, aller en teuf...
Même si c'est pas facile-facile pour un quasi-quadra, je vais le faire !  
Gare à vos miches, les vieilles


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je vais passer plus de temps à me faire plaisir : sortir, bourrer des radasses, aller en teuf...
> Même si c'est pas facile-facile pour un quasi-quadra, je vais le faire !
> Gare à vos miches, les vieilles



Alors là mon petit Guytenkule, j'aimerais te féliciter puliquement pour cette ntervention, qui nous permettra à coup sur de renouer des liens avec les nombreuses pseudofeministeaurabais qui peuplent (peuplaient..?) se forum !!!!

On va rire, et c'est à TOI qu'on le doit ! 

Merci nami.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Novembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Pour en avoir fait les frais et ...trés lourdement... je suis entierement d'accord avec toi c'est , entre autres , ce qui m'a fait descendre au fond du trou ... lorsque tu es seul chez toi ...tu es seul avec ton pire ennemi , toi même .
> Il faut berner ses plus sombres pensées en leurs fesant prendre l'air ... les mal mener dans une activité physique (ça , ça sauve !) , les oublier en explorant le vaste monde , même si tu ne vas pas bien loin .....
> 
> Il faut aller se frotter pour générer de la chaleur ... pour produire de l'energie , de la bonne qui réchauffe
> ...



Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce que tu dis . Le plus dur c'est de rester seul , vas vers les autres même si ce n'est pas facile au moins tu te oublieras un court instant tes problèmes , fais le , je t'assure ca ne te fera que du bien  .

Fais cela tous les jours même si tu n'en a pas envie , le contact et la communication est vitale par moment  . J'en suis l'exemple


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors là mon petit Guytenkule, j'aimerais te féliciter puliquement pour cette ntervention, qui nous permettra à coup sur de renouer des liens avec les nombreuses pseudofeministeaurabais qui peuplent (peuplaient..?) se forum !!!!
> 
> On va rire, et c'est à TOI qu'on le doit !
> 
> Merci nami.



De rien, je le fais surtout pour mézigues 

... mais si ça peut aider autrui, j'en suis ravi


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Novembre 2005)

C'est quand même pas trés gentil de les traiter de truies...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Moi, j'aime bien donner de la coloration à mes paroles amoureuses.  

Pis on verrat...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon allez courage Cor !
Je faisait la fière il y a quelques semaines avec ma dépression finie ...
Mais une grosse catastrophe est survenue et toute la famille plonge en même temps.

Alors on se tient au courant ?


----------



## Hippocampe (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut Cor  
Une pensée pour toi :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2005)

Alors Cor , tu ne donnes plus de nouvelles ?


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

On te réclame à Cor et à cri ! :love:


----------



## bugman (13 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

De tout coeur avec toi Cor.
J'ai moi même eu un coup dur, il y a 6-7 ans (separation) qui à depuis changé ma vie (amoureuse en tout cas). On ne sort pas facilement de depressions ou de deprimes à repetition facilement, c'est un chemin difficile et semé d'embuches. Aujourd'hui pour moi ça va bien mieux. 

Ma recette :

- Relativiser.
- S'accrocher à ce qui nous tiens à coeur (dans mon cas ma fille).
- BOUGER ! Voir des amis (des vrais), s'amuser et ne surtout pas se renfermer sur soi-même (ce n'est pas toujours evident).
- Pour ma part, j'ai arrété les petards (cela m'a beaucoup aider) et Windows (mais c'est une autre histoire). 
- J'ai essayé (et reussi) à ne pas tomber dans l'alcool. Cela ne m'empeche pas de boire un verre de temps en temps.
- Se dire qu'il y a des gens qui ont bien plus de problémes que les siens.
- Pas de medicaments en ce qui me concerne (c'etait encore pire).
- Penser à soi, et vivre pleinement.
- Le sport, peut etre (c'est pas mon trip personnellement).
- Rire. Il n'y a rien de tel.

Je te souhaite une vie meilleure.
Au plaisir de faire ta connaissance sur le forum,
@+,
Bug.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> On te réclame à Cor et à cri ! :love:




Cor: au pied :love: 

_suis déjà dehors _​


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2005)

Non, rien... pitoyable Lemmy


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut,
> 
> De tout coeur avec toi Cor.
> J'ai moi même eu un coup dur, il y a 6-7 ans (separation) qui à depuis changé ma vie (amoureuse en tout cas). On ne sort pas facilement de depressions ou de deprimes à repetition facilement, c'est un chemin difficile et semé d'embuches. Aujourd'hui pour moi ça va bien mieux.
> ...



Beau témoignage mais cela devient très difficile quand on a rien de tout cela ( ami(e)s et s'accrocher a quelque chose) appart être en vie


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Beau témoignage mais cela devient très difficile quand on a rien de tout cela ( ami(e)s et s'accrocher a quelque chose) appart être en vie



C'est surtout justement ce que quelqu'un de déprimé *ne parvient plus* à faire, ni de lui-même ni sur incitation de l'entourage, et en en ayant toute conscience (ce qui en est d'autant plus douloureux).


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout justement ce que quelqu'un de déprimé *ne parvient plus* à faire, ni de lui-même ni sur incitation de l'entourage, et en en ayant toute conscience (ce qui en est d'autant plus douloureux).




Je le sais bien vu que c'est cela que je vis


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout justement ce que quelqu'un de déprimé *ne parvient plus* à faire, ni de lui-même ni sur incitation de l'entourage, et en en ayant toute conscience (ce qui en est d'autant plus douloureux).



Lut,

Pour ma part cela a donné un sentiment etrange : Le fait de me sentir "mieux" (enfin, c'est difficile a expliquer, disons "trouver une certaines complaisance") à être dans cet etat. Pour moi cela à été une difficulté supplementaire pour m'en sortir. A quoi est ce dû ? Je ne sais pas, culpabilité ou masochisme, je me pose encore parfois la question.

@+,
Bug.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> " complaisance", "difficulté supplementaire pour m'en sortir", "culpabilité"



Ben c'est justement des symptômes même de la dépression.
C'est pour ça que les conseils genre "ah ben faut se secouer" sont à côté de la plaque - même si bienveillants.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Décembre 2005)

Oui, c'est bien plus agréable de se faire secouer, même une petite pipe est la bienvenue !


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est justement des symptômes même de la dépression.
> C'est pour ça que les conseils genre "ah ben faut se secouer" sont à côté de la plaque - même si bienveillants.


c'est quelque chose qu'on me répète assez souvent ... si je poste là c'est ... je sais pas exactement pourquoi , simplement ce post m'a fait réagir ... 
on me dit qu'il faut me bouger ... j'ai essayé ... mais ça marche pas ... alors je sais pas 

 ( :rose: c'est pas très très clair tout ça :rose: )


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien plus agréable de se faire secouer, même une petite pipe est la bienvenue !



Ca donne envie d'être depressif chronique, vu sous cet angle.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie d'être depressif chronique, vu sous cet angle.



Je passe mon tour...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quelque chose qu'on me répète assez souvent ... si je poste là c'est ... je sais pas exactement pourquoi , simplement ce post m'a fait réagir ...
> on me dit qu'il faut me bouger ... j'ai essayé ... mais ça marche pas ... alors je sais pas
> 
> ( :rose: c'est pas très très clair tout ça :rose: )



Tu n'es pas bien dans ta peau ? ou un souci ?
Pour moi, tu es une des rares filles que j'ai pu croiser (en général, je parle, pas uniquement sur macg) qui aie toujours l'½il vif-voire pétillant et la parole assurée dans ses propos.
Pas de baratin, pas d'entourloupe, pas de mensonge (je les sens ces trucs-là)
Moi, je te trouve très séduisante, tu sais... (sauf quand tu mets ce rouge à lèvres - j'ai toujours eu un problème avec ces trucs)


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

rouge à lèvres ?  ... ( je suis certaine de t'avoir vu mais là je suis plus sure que ce soit si réciproque :mouais:  )

pour l'oeil vif (  ) ... quand je suis pas seule ça va ... ( en  général ) , ça se voit pas. mais seule, ça va plus, j'ai justement lu un post là dessus un peu plus haut

après il faut avoir l'occasion de ne pas être seule et c'est ça qui ne se présente que très rarement  :rose:


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2005)

houla houla houla grosse différence d'age quand même mefies toi de guytancule  ma petite maiwen


----------



## joubichou (14 Décembre 2005)

cor j'ai beaucoup de choses a te dire mais avant de te parler j'aimerais en savoir plus sur toi ,age ,passions,interets,situation familiale (tout ça si tu veux bien) tu sais j'ai 3 ados a la maison(19 17 13 ans) alors je pense que mon experience pourrait peut 'etre t'aider (si tu le veux)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Non ici ça va bien mieux, je retrouve le sommeil et j'ai de moins en moins de pensées noires.
Mes cours par correspondance sont vraiment bien faits et je travaille beaucoup.
Merci d'avoir continuer le fil sans moi mais comme vous pouvez le voir je commence à m'en sortir.
Encore une fois merci à tous, j'aime votre enthousiasme.
Donc pour Joubichou j'ai 18 ans.
Mes passions sont l'informatique, la lecture, les jeux-vidéos, fumer et boire.
Je vis chez ma mère et mes parents sont séparés.
J'ai un frère et une soeur.
Voilà.


----------



## Warflo (14 Décembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mes passions sont l'informatique, la lecture, les jeux-vidéos,* fumer et boire.*


Et avec sa qu'est-ce que tu veux aussi  ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Manger ! Et boire


----------



## sofiping (14 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> houla houla houla grosse différence d'age quand même mefies toi de guytancule  ma petite maiwen


t' as un souci avec la difference d'age jeune ouistiti ? :mouais:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et avec sa qu'est-ce que tu veux aussi  ...


"sa" est un possessif 
Là, tu as besoin d'un démonstratif : ça [= cela] :rateau:





nb : ta signature est hors normes MacGé


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> houla houla houla grosse différence d'age quand même mefies toi de guytancule  ma petite maiwen



En tout cas, elle trouve que ma barbe ne pique pas, quoi qu'en puisse penser mackie


----------



## Pizouit (16 Décembre 2005)

salut, moi je n'ai jamais eu de grosses déprimes, si, des petits coups de blues , avec à ce moment là c'est vrai , des manières un peu bizarres, comme de devoir vérifier sans arrêt les portes, le gaz, etc, 
alors, je chantais en fermant, et je me souvenais de ma voix en descendant l'escalier 
et je crois, qu'en fait , j'étais perturbée par quelque chose de précis qui faisait court-circuit
par contre dans ma famillle, mon père , puis 3 de mes enfants ont violemment souffert de cette fichue dépression , je ne sais pas encore pourquoi aujourd'hui
enfin un truc est sûr, ça passe , accroche toi à ton cocotier
et parle... ça aide
pi alimente toi bien , aussi , ça compte


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Je voudrais pas jouer au donneur de leçons, mais "*Fumer*" surtout si c'est po du tabac, comme passion... ça aide pas à combattre la dépression, je pense ( l'alcool non plus d'ailleurs )...
Enfin perso, j'ai un pote que ça a fait sombrer dans la dépression :sick:


----------



## AuGie (20 Décembre 2005)

Courage Corentin, puis, t'a été le précurseur du switch Pc-Mac d'une bonne partie de la scene custo francaise, notamment sur HFR 

Je te l'ai deja dit mais merci encore pour ton soutien quand j'ai switché, trop l'habitude de Windows. T'a du talent, je ne me fais pas de soucis pour toi, tu vas et tu commences a rebondir, c'est bien. Puis n'hesite pas sur ichat, tu connais mon adresse. On a pas mal discuté ensemble il y a 2/3 ans, et je t'aime bien, t'a ton style, ta personnalité, c'est une force indeniable. Courage


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Augie ça me fait très plaisir, pour fumer c'est du tabac et je ne bois pas plus de deux verres de vin par jour.
Je bois aussi du coca Augie t'inquiètes .


----------



## AuGie (23 Décembre 2005)

Merci, tu me fais des primes :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non ici ça va bien mieux, je retrouve le sommeil et j'ai de moins en moins de pensées noires...



Cool, de bonnes nouvelles tout çà


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, c'est génial pour toi, ça Cor...  :love:

On finit toujours par sortir la tête du ricard, euh, de l'eau généralement... 

Des fois c'est dingue comme ça peut se faire facilement, moi une fois ça a été un lever de soleil que j'ai regardé en haut d'une montage, avec mon baladeur et un putain de morceau dans les oreilles, je me suis mis à chialer, je me disais que la vie valait le coup d'être vécue, rien que pour un moment comme ça


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

D'un autre côté, si pour toi "s'en sortir", c'est se mettre un bonnet rouge sur le casque...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Arrete, G4! Tu me déprimes...


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, si pour toi "s'en sortir", c'est se mettre un bonnet rouge sur le casque...  :love:


Méheu !!!! il est coincé, c'est pas ma faute, et pis mon maitre trouve que ça me donne un côté plus sympa, ça fait parait il remonter le moral des troupes comme toi !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

Au moins, çà me fait rire  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Arrete, G4! Tu me déprimes...



Nan, toi aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mars 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici mon sujet que je n'ai pas posté depuis des mois malgré une forte envie mais je crois que c'est nécessaire tout de même pour moi d'en parler un jour et pourquoi pas aujourd'hui ...
> Je suis dépressif depuis plus de deux ans et j'aimerai en parler ici.
> ...




dis, corentin, il faudrait qu'on parle tous les deux...
tu pourrais m'envoyer ton adresse AIM.....
merci!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

je découvre ce fil seulement maintenant et j'avoue avoir été très touchée de ton témoignage Corentin 
je trouve cela très très courageux de pouvoir l'écrire ici même et je trouve par conséquent que c'est un grand pas en avant que de vouloir en parler c'est pourquoi qu'il me semble que tu es sur le bon chemin de la guérison.
Il est vrai que ce n'est pas facile de parler de ses problèmes personnels, nous avons tous nos hauts et nos bas et le mot dépression pourrait avoir une connotation de "fou"ou d'anormal alors que pas du tout... du coup personne n'ose en parler...Merci à toi de cette confiance que tu nous accorde en tous cas. Je te souhaite une prompte guérison, il faut laisser le temps au temps...
Bon courage à toi Corentin


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

Salut Cor,

Comme beaucoup ici je n'ai pas eu à souffrir de dépression et  je pense également que nous ne réagissons pas tous de la même façon. Toutefois, j'ai trouvé judicieux les quelques conseils qu'a donnés Bobby.

Quoi qu'il en soit, tu as raison de parler et  je suis certaine que nous serons nombreux à être ici à ton écoute.

Bien sympathiquement à toi.


----------



## saturnin (19 Mars 2006)

Salut Corentin!!

J'ai lu ton post, et bien sur ne connaissant pas entièrement ta situation je ne peux te donner de conseils je pense.
Simplement, comme la plupart des gens ici, je voudrais te faire part de ma sympathie, et de mon espoir de te voir entrer dans une spirale ascendante vers la guérison.
Je pense que le jour où tu arriveras à te servir justement de ce flot émotionnel tu en ressortiras grandit.
Mon seul conseil à te donner serait de de te dire de ne pas te replier sur toi même, de voir du monde, ce qui t'amènera à te changer les idées. Ce n'est évidemment pas une chose aisée, mais en y allant progressivement tu peux essayer je pense (par exemple dans le cadre d'un petit boulot, de trucs associatifs...).

Enfin j'ai parfaitement conscience que tout ce que je racontre t'a surement déjà été dit, ce sont juste mes quelques mots de soutien (j'aurais aimé trouvé mieux).

Allez corentin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Wouf !!!

Très touchant ce fil, j'espere que tous ceux qui sont dans le même cas liront ces pages... revigorant.

Monsieur le modo, c'est possible de faire un boulage collectif? Je crois que ça s'impose.

Quelqu'un a de ses nouvelles?


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Mars 2006)

ben non justement... en tout cas, pas ici... 

hello COrentin


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a de ses nouvelles?




Corentin passe de temps en temps dans le forum custo, il y est passé ces jours-ci.


----------



## boddy (20 Mars 2006)

Il passe aussi dans d'autres forums... on s'est croisé il y a quelques jours.

Dis, Corentin, si tu passes par là, tu nous donnes des nouvelles de l'examen que tu as passé ? Es-tu sur la bonne voie pour réaliser ton rêve ?


----------

